# Bear hunting in North Georgia



## Marlin_444

Can anyone suggest a few places on Forestry Land in the Helen/Dahlonega area?

I plan on getting up for a hunt or two during Modern Firearm Deer Season.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN

I  have never been bear hunting but would love to go.


----------



## Minner

I'm thinking seriously about giving it a try during bow season. I will probably stick to WMA's though as I'm more familiar w/ them than National Forest land.


----------



## MULE

You're best bet would be to hunt North of Helen, closer to Hiawassii.


----------



## marathon

Depends on how far you want to travel, Cohutta WMA has a good bear population.


----------



## MULE

marathon said:
			
		

> Depends on how far you want to travel, Cohutta WMA has a good bear population.


I'll agree with that too.


----------



## Lthomas

swallows creek and war woman have pretty good bear populations.


----------



## fishphillips

Last year I was hunting on public land in Habersham county and saw a pretty good bear. I was hunting just outside of Batesville on Raper Mtn. rd. I have hunted there for years but this was the first bear that I have seen there. I did not hear of anyone killing it, so it may still be there. Good luck and good hunting!! Send me a PM and I will tell you exactly where the bear was!!!!!


----------



## ButcherTony

*big bear*

My cousin killed the georgia record a few years ago.
560lbs. in gordon county.


----------



## jcarter

im gonna put triz in ones living room this fall and see if he can stick it.


----------



## Gator1679

MULE said:
			
		

> You're best bet would be to hunt North of Helen, closer to Hiawassii.



Chattahoochee WMA right outside of Helen is full of em.


----------



## stev

No need to go north there all here in gwinnett co.


----------



## Torupduck

There are bear in dawson forest.  Can you eat bear?


----------



## Dana Young

Anywhere in the north Ga mtns. all the mtn wmas have good bear populations. the chattahoochee wma is probably your best bet. on one four day hunt last year with two either sex days they killed 3 bucks and 16 bears. swallow creek is another good wma for bears,tray mtnhas a good population as well, all these areas are close to helen, the batesville area has bears as well the one in my avatar came from that area last year. your best bet for a bear is during bow or muzzle loader season, after alot of hunting pressure they move further back in the mtns. all these areas are very rough so be prepared to climb mtns.
Toridak, yes you can eat bear but it has to be cooked right.


----------



## toddboucher

Can you take bear on private land? I was told only public


----------



## MULE

Yes, you can eat bear. Its just like everything else, the older they are the tougher they are. I think there is no better jerky than bear jerky. 

and yes, you can kill them on private land too.


----------



## Torupduck

MULE said:
			
		

> Yes, you can eat bear. Its just like everything else, the older they are the tougher they are. I think there is no better jerky than bear jerky.
> 
> and yes, you can kill them on private land too.


Cool.  I might take one this year in my HC.  See if my processor does em first.


----------



## Robk

A bear is my goal this fall.  My daughter want's one on the wall and I haven't had any bear sausage in years.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunting in North Georgia*

OK Brothers, that settles it - With all the input I plan on hitting the woods at the Chattahoochee Ntl. Forest the week of Muzzle Loader Season.

Thanks for all of your input, I look to see you all in the woods this fall.

Hunt Hard, Hunt Safe and Enjoy Every Moment in the woods like its your last...

Take care, have a Safe and Fun 4th of July Holiday!


----------



## brian chambers

hi folks, north of helen 356 bear wallow mnt.   climb the face drop off the side watch the rocks, 75a to rrs hwy rrs highway is got a very good bear population, head of the river north of helen on the old river road. swallow creek wma. just about any where you will have a chance to run in to bears.


----------



## Marlin_444

*North Georgia Bear Hunt*

Hey Brian - PM'd you!


----------



## bam_bam

tell you what i have had a hankerin to try a bear this year too. did someone say swallow creek was a good place?


----------



## brian chambers

Yea for swallow creek,
  Dismal mnt and any of the high country is pretty good the are a bunch of hog there to and the dnr rangers do not care for them at all.


----------



## bam_bam

thanks


----------



## sr.corndog

*Bear hunting in north Georgia*

Anyone out there that would allow a hog hunter to tag alone on a bear hunt I got a couple pretty hogs on my wall but a bear would finish it off!
Just send a IM I can carry my own weight in the woods can hunt muzzle loader rifle or bow doesn matter just want to hunt!
Thanks in advance 
corndog


----------



## brian chambers

yea man
 more you got in a area the better.


----------



## brian chambers

cooter:
 i got a tack driver man its really cool


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunting in North Georgia*

Hunt'n, Camp'n and Dragging some Bear out of the woods!!!

PM me and I'll help co-ordinate - Looks like Dana, Brian, Cooter (aka Marlin 444) and Dru from Oklahoma is set so far.

Send me your Cell and e-mail and we'll getcha on the Bear Hunt e-mail list.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All!

I am pumped, looking forward to this hunt; hope to get some backstraps for camp during bow season!  Anybody know how to grill???

Dru, my buddy from Oklahoma is 50/50 at this point. We have to go to a convention in Chicago (works gets in the way of my hunting).

gabearhunter and darkhorse will be joining us on the hunt.   

The plans (but plans are made to be changed) as they stand today are - 

October 17, 18 and 19 (Tuesday - Thursday) during Black Powder Season...  Chattahoochee National Forest near Helen. I am out all week on vacation, but gotta join Dru in Chicago for a convention.

Brian and Dana know some good spots, we'll just need to make sure we're ready to hike a bit... And with luck do some "Packing Out" then to do some tent Camping. 

I'll be carrying my TC 209x45 with a Nikon 3-9 x 40 using 150 Grains of Triple 7 with a 295 Grain Power Belt - Sighting the new scope in this weekend.  On my side will be my trusty 1851 Navy 44 Caliber as my backup...  

What will you take in the woods for that BIG Bear???


----------



## Darkhorse

I'll most likely carry my handbuilt .54 Caliber Lancaster flintlock.
For a wet weather rifle I'll have along a .54 Caliber TC Renegade caplock.


----------



## Dana Young

I'll just be carring ol betsy (rem model 700 ml .50 cal)
Oh by the way ya'll will be carring my bear out right ?


----------



## brian chambers

I want take a chance to warn you folks about danna he really bear hunts with a switch.  so if you agree carry the bear.   That bear in pic {he used a small hickory}


----------



## sr.corndog

*Bear Hunting in NG.*

Count Corndog in for the hunt Marlin 444 I just replied to your sent message . Just send Info to my e-mail address.
Thanks Corndogie


----------



## Marlin_444

Gotcha... 

I'll pull a head count together this week.

Might be good to have a pre-hunt meeting.

I'll throw something out in my e-mail. 

Hope everybody has started practicing with you stck and string... 

Tuned up my Outback and I am steadily whack-n-em from 30 &40 yards... 

Went out with my brother in law yesterday and set a tripod up.  

Deer sign everywhere in Hancock County on our lease.

Marlin 444, but you can call me Cooter!


----------



## brian chambers

tray mnt is foresty land, is one side of swallow creek wma once your out of the wma it becomes wilderness and it falls under forestry land{bear wallow mnt is forestry land.


----------



## Marlin_444

PM' yah Vermont...  

As you can see we are still narrowing down the location of our Bear Hunt. Brian and Dana are scouting for us!!!


----------



## Dana Young

Another option we have is that the Swallow creek wma will be open with modern firearms during the time of our planned hunt so you might want to bring your deer rifles as well as your muzzle loaders. Brian and I will be out scouting in the coming weeks as soon as the weather cools some. We'll keep you posted but remember guys there is nothing guaranteed except that we will be hunting some very mountainous  land so please be prepared both mentally and physically.
Dana


----------



## Dana Young

Also we will have to hunt on foot because you can't ride fourwheelers on this govt land.


----------



## ngabearhunter

Keep me posted via pm about the hunt details.
We have a 4 month old and I have been a stranger to the woods.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Sent e-mail, looks like Darkhorse may be out.  

I am still looking for a e-mail address for ngabearhunter, I'll look to hear from yah!

Cooter


----------



## base3448

Hey you all, new to the forum and I am not trying to cut in or anything but I have been trying to find someone who knows something about north georgia bears.  Man did i hit the right forum.   I plan on scouting out chatt wma this weekend and next.  Probally camp right there.  

If anyone knows the spot or could send me in the right direction I need all the help i can get, I am a bow hunter.  I hunt in south georgia swamps.  

Thanks for help and tips and tricks of the mountains, i would hate to get lost in it.  but they say you have to get in the back country.  How do you walk that far in the dark????


----------



## DS7418

a good compass,, bunch of brite-eye tacks..
DO NOT depend on a GPS in the north ga mountains,, i know they have gps problems when in the Cohutta wma woods....
 I will be bear hunting Cohutta WMA,, and I will have a compass,, and thermal undies....


----------



## base3448

Thanks, I thought the GPS thing would be out of the question.  That hurts.


----------



## sr.corndog

*Bear Hunting In North Georgia*

Cooter do we have any idea where we will base camp?
Sr. Corndog


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

Hey cooter forget the last part of my PM... Found it hehe


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey all:

So far the following will hunt with us.  Black Powder October 17, 18 and 19.  At this point we will Base Camp at the Chattahoochee National Forest, Dana and Brian are to do some scouting (Thanks Guys!) so we can nail this down.

The following are the folks who will be with us at this point - 

* Dana Young
* Brian Chambers
* sr.corndog
* Vermont
* Marlin 444

NOTE: If you have an interest, send "Marlin_444" a PM with e-mail address and Cell Phone Number.

Sorry I have not updated everyone lately, works been getting in the way...  

Interested Bear Hunters can shoot me a PM and I'll do my best to keep up.

Let 's plan a meeting a couple weeks ahead of the hunt.  Any suggestions like the Smith House or a spot in Helen?

Hope you are all getting your Bow Practice in, looking forward to the Big One in my Buddies Apple Orchard in Velvet.

Momma says I can hang the next one (a 12 point) between the 9 and the 11... But I want a nice Bear Rug to go there!!!

Marlin 444 - You can call me Cooter!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

Is there a plan yet as to how we are going to be hunting??  I mean like just walking through the woods still hunting or hunting specific spots?


----------



## Marlin_444

Probably not a good idea to be walking through the woods during Deer / Bear Season on public land, But I am open to suggestions...


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

I have always hunted near corn fields and such.......had bears come to the apple trees that I found up in a mtn. but that is how I have hunted besides with dogs.


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks Brian, I may need an  easy in and out too...  My Back is giving me fits lately...  I copied Darkhorse on my PM to yah!


----------



## Dana Young

Guys,
The plan right now is for brian and myself to get ya'll into bear country, I don't know if we will be able to set you in specific spots or not due to the # of folks going we may just have to either get you in the general area or walk in dropping people off as we go along. I pretty much stalk and shoot bears, sometimes I take them from stands but usually I slip along and shoot them.


----------



## Dana Young

List of things you might want to bring along.
1. scent control products
2. good piece of rope for dragging
3. muzzle loader and ammo
4. orange vest
5. water
6. snacks
7. appropiate clothing
8. extra socks
9 good lightweight boots
10. if anyone has a game hauler they might want to bring it
11. tree stand or lightweight seat
12. we might hunt Swallow creek Wma so bring a regular rifle and ammo.
13.camera and film
14. gps or compass
15.one of those roll up dragging sleds if you have one.
16. if you are interested in a rug or whole mount a good heavy weight tarp to wrap the bear in for dragging.
Feel free to add to this list if anyone can think of anything else.
17. good flashlight and extra batteries
18. first aid kit.
19. one of those family radio frequency radios if you have one or two.


----------



## base3448

Thanks for the PM from Dana and Duane, I am going to get a  buzz, i really thanks for your help and input.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

Since I joined the Air Force I have lost a lot my stuff moving from place to place and I ended up leavin my muzzleloader some where....maybe at my friends place  in vermont.......Gonna have to buy a new one for the oct bear hunt.  Oh well old one was a real pain in the but, Goin to try to find one under 200.  Bass pro and cabelas have some.


----------



## base3448

can you archery hunt during the muzzleloader dates????


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

If we hunt swallow creek if we see a deer worth shootin do ya mind???


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

I was thinkin of bring my bow also........I have shot 3 with the rifle so dont want  to shoot another one.....would like to shoot one with the bow or black powder. Plus hate to do all that huntin and such to see one just outta bow range.


----------



## base3448

does anyone have a hunting 2006 2007 book yet i cant fing one here at walmart or anywhere???  If so what are the archery dates for deer bear in chatt wma


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Looks like Base3448 will be joinging us!  Welcome bud, shoot me a PM with your Cell Phone and e-mail and we'll make sure we try to keep yah up to date.

Yes, we can Bow Hunt during Black Powder Season.  Dana says we can Modern Gun Hunt in a specific spot (Outstanding, I want to try our my new Marlin 444xlr in 444 Marlin).

Vermont, you should check the forum under Sell and Swap, I am in there all the time.  I have seen an ole bob cat CVA 50 Cal. for $100.00, also a CVA Optima for $200.00 - Great Gun I had one before my TC 45x209!

Hey Dana (and Brian) many thanks from us for taking on the Scouting for the our first Bear Hunt in 2006!  We owe yah BIG TIME!

Take care and be safe, we'll see yah in the woods!!!

Marlin 444, but you can call me Cooter!!!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

Cooter,
Thanks for the heads up on the cva's


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

I am lookin at the yukon traditions .50 or the CVA WOLF 209 Magnum. I like the yukon because the action pushes down to put the cap in and then just snap it back in place, a lot easier to load.  But also like the action in the cva, think I am going to go with the cva.


----------



## brian chambers

if we are hunting at swallow creek im using my weatherby


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

Hey brian you want an award??  lol just kiddin


----------



## brian chambers

cotter; 
  When we can we need to try and get a fairly good idea of the number of folks that will be joining. 

 No vermont dont need any awards i got enough when I was in the airborne.


----------



## Dana Young

Vermont,
Yes you can shoot a deer on swallow creek if you see one it is either sex. probably have a better chance at a hog or bear though.


----------



## base3448

Hey all I am heading up north georgia this weekend to scout out alittle.  Hope it does not rain???


----------



## base3448

My camera bino's are in hand.  Does any plan on archery hunting the first couple of days?????  Maybe set up a base camp and depart each way in the morning, met up at night, light the fire and tell a story or two?


----------



## JH300

Bear hunting is good Blue Ridge WMA also, 3 years ago I killed a boar that weighed 301 lbs. I saw two that day and more bear sign than deer. Since, I have saw sign every year.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

Dana Young well I am goin with the intent to shoot a bear...but if I go home with a deer... hog...or bear I will be a happy camper..plus there is nothing like spending time with fellow hunters at camp telling hunting stories.  Purchased a cva wolf couple days ago....GF wasnt happy cause she had gotten me the same one  for a suprise gift when I get home from Iraq.....I told her its ok cause now we can go together..what a good girl....gonna have to put a ring on her finger when I get home.


----------



## Dana Young

Vermont sounds like a winner.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

Gettin real excited for the bear hunt.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Dana and Vermont:

Same here, I would love to get a Bear, but a Deer or a Hog will be nice too...  

Great to hear you got your Smoke Pole, remember Scopes are legal now so maybe the GF can swap out for some optics for yah...  Man I wish I could get my woman out in the woods once in a while!  She has no interest in getting the deer, only putting the meat in the freezer!

I am in Maryland today visiting with my sister, man can you believe that they have only a one week deer season!!!  No way i could handle that!

Take care and I'll see ya'll in the woods!

Cooter


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

I spent 12 years living in Vermont our bow season is 3 weekends and two work weeks between I can believe also our rifle season is the same.   short seasons suck I am so excited about how long the season in georgia is.  We are keepin them both so that we can go together, she has prob shot more deer and def more hog than I have.  were going to get a couple of scopes for them nothing great, probably less than 100 each, not my primary weapon so dont want to spend to much on it.


----------



## Dana Young

I remember when the Ga season was only a couple of weeks long.
I'd just put a cheap tasco or something like that on the muzzle loader as well.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

yup thats the plan I will use see through scope mounts as well, My buddy who has the same gun says that the iron sites are really nice so I will make sure I can still use em great for up close and personnal thick stuff.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

Dana Young,
just wondering the biggest bear you have shot in Georgia or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Dana Young

Biggest is around 200 lbs that I have shot in Ga. But I have saw several in the 4 to 500 lb range that I didn't shoot for several different reasons. a friend of mine killed one that weighed 565 lbs.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Brothers:

Oh my 565, what a hog... I'd be happy with a 150 - 200... Man,, ya'll gonna help a man out if I get a 300 - 500 lb MONSTER???

I am really STOKED now... Come on October!!!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

300-400 man you can bring that sucker out yo self, my 250 was more than enough trouble.  Well I hope that we are very successful and kill a couple those black beasts.


----------



## base3448

Just got back for north ga scouting trip, saw good bear sign everywhere, its not where???  Its everywhere.  It rained all day i was soaked and tired.  I know at one point I  was about 2,850 ft up, per GPS.. The GPS worked good I had two testing each out. One tracked more satillets better then the other, but it was bad weather.  I took a compass too.   I talked to 5 people all saw bears while rideing the wma roads.   

Cant wait,  is anyone going up archery?????? Any going to camp????/ Drop me a PM,  I am a gu hunter to but that archery you cant bet. First in the woods, no hunting pressure and alot of vegitation.  PM me


----------



## Unicoidawg

Dana,  
LOL  Sounds like you boys are gonna tear'em up.... Folks for those of you that haver never hunted up here in the mountains, when Dana says to be in good shape ya better heed that advice. It is straight up and down.  He may be a old man  but he can and will walk your tail off.  As for all the talk of game everywhere it just ain't gonna happen. There is not a bunch of game as far as numbers go, but if and when ya see something it's usually pretty nice.  Sounds like a chance to meet a few Woodyites. Anyway, I personally would leave the bows at home and bring the lead slinger.  Also if somebody kills one (bear) get ready for the time of your life  . Hook'em up Dana, I hope everyone kills one...
Unicoidawg


----------



## base3448

Leave the bows at home please????  I have talked to people that have only killed north bears with a bow and went out with the gun and did not even see bears.  

The key word is "game sign" is everywhere.  Sure the numbers may not be good, but if the sign is there, you might be in the right spot or not. Thats why they call it hunting.

Hunter skills are on the person, I know people that kill deer like flies on cow patties, with a gun, no fun at all.  but use your hunter skills, scent control, camo and shot placement and kill a deer or a bear in bow range, I will call you good and i mean real good.  I know people that have killed bears with recurve bows, now thats hunting.   woodyite????? please 


Let me turn some of u'all on to archery go to www.mathewsinc.com  window to the bow forum and you will see pictures and talk about grizzley bears killed by bow hunters in alaska, polar bear, brown bear. In that forum, you better shoot good or your dinner tonight. Every time you walk in the woods the grizzley, and brown are the preditor and humans are on the food chain 100% of the time ,no banging pots there or put your food up, heck they want you.  So now is the question, are you hunting or being hunted while carring only a bow????


----------



## Torupduck

Simma down.


----------



## base3448

10-4,  just the woodyite thing. Please  everyone in the whole chat room just was call an idiot and stupid.   Dana is just trying to teach and help out others and being nice about it.   But idiot and stupid "no"   Green to the bear woods or mountain "yes"  not idiot.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Dude not a hunter....... please you have no idea. As far as the no bow comment...if you are going during a "gun" season taking a bow is kinda backing up.  I bow hunt just as much as anyone on here.  Also the best way to kill a bear in the mountains is to do it during bow season, when there are not people everywhere. But from reading the posts in this thread they are going during the muzzleloader season and the swallow creek rifle hunt. I personally would take my gun and hunt on Swallow Creek there are some good deer and big bear on that place. Anyway as far as lecturing me on hunting...... rest assured you do not have to do that I have learned over the years from some of the best in the area, Dana included. Anyway it was just a comment.... and by the way I have killed a good many deer with a bow over the years.


----------



## Torupduck

Woodyite is not a dis, it is what we all are called.  He was complementing Dana on his skills as far as what I could tell.  Now lets get out there and kill some bears!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

I was thinkin about bringin my bow, but I just bought a new muzzleloader so thats what I am going to be bringing along with my 30.06 in case we hunt that other wma. Excited to meet everyone that is going to be going on the hunt.


----------



## base3448

10-4,  I understand. glad to meet a bow hunter. and you are right the best time to get a bear is bow season.  No lecture, i just started typing. Sorry took it as a "dis", I understand now, being in the south swamp, you get mesquito bite to much, i think it affects your brain.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Dude the "Woodyite" thing is a nickname used around here for years for people who like to frequent the web page  I am a proud "Woodyite" have been since back in the day when the original site came online.  I was in no way degrading anyone. As for learning from Dana I'm all for it, I have known him for years and he's one of my hunting mentors. I have learned a lot from that man and he's one of my best friend's dad. 
Unicoidawg


----------



## jcarter

backing up is a good term for taking a bow on a rifle hunt in the north georgia mountains. unless you are strictly a bow-hunter only and dont use firearms. while there may be good numbers of big-game in the mountains and some real wall-hangers, there is also plenty of places for them to be. they dont pattern like your food-plot, lease club animals. bears especially are hard to get a fix on. they wander and go with no perceivable idea of where they are going. ive never hunted dana's kneck of the woods, but if its anything like cohutta then you guys are mostly going hit or miss hunting. mountain hunting takes tons of scouting and where you found sign last week may be null and void this week. with the lack of rain weve had if i were you id find a branch with some water in it in a nice wide hollow somewhere with a couple of leads that slope up onto a nice thick ridge. set up off to the downwind  side of the branch on a south facing slope and settle in for the day. this is with the normal west wind pattern. if the temps are very cool in the morning and warming up good in the afternoon then dropping again fast around 4 pm you will have to move off the ridge down into the hollow for your evening hunt to allow for the thermals bringing your scent down. if you get into a hollow with too many leads blocking the wind youll get a swirling effect and your scent will be spread every direction fo hundreds of yards. its a different ballgame up here boys and you better know your stuff if you want some meat on the pole. good luck.


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks for the tips Unicoi and Jcarter...  Us low landers can use all of the advice you can give...

Take care and we'll see yah in the woods!


----------



## sr.corndog

*Bear Hunting in North Georgia*

Fellow bear hunters I grew up in Ellijay and the mountains are as these guys have said up and down. I plan on bring my 50 caliber smoke pole a little heavy but acurate. I also plan to camp if someone does kill a bear I will help to drag the beast out. One hunt I remember when we skinned the beast it smelt like a wet dog that was a smell I want ever forget! 
Corndogie here plan to camp and hunt! In God's country!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

CVA wolf 50cal is what I will be using.


----------



## Dana Young

Ya'll bring any weapon you want to use it does'nt matter to me. A bow is just as good for bear as a rifle most of the time bears are within easy bow range and a properly placed arrow will put them down pretty quick. Base it sounds like you found several bears but as JCARTER says bear just ramble along and after bow season they don't usually go anywhere near the fields unless there are no acorns to eat, bears will be where the food is and white oaks are there food of choice.


----------



## Dana Young

Btw what went on in the chat room. Is someone calling me an Idiot. If so let me know why so I can answer them. I may very well be an Idiot but at least they should be man enough to come face to face with me on the subject. Remember mama always said stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Unicoidawg

No Dana, evidently someone thought I was calling everyone a idiot by using the term "Woodyite" in one of my posts.  Just a misunderstanding. I hope everyone kills one of the things good luck. Also take a few of those hogs with yu'ns if ya see'em
Unicoidawg


----------



## brian chambers

any one went up the switch backs north of the jasus fields on the hooch wma.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Looks like the following are confirmed - 

The following are the folks who will be with us at this point - 

* Dana Young
* Brian Chambers
* sr.corndog
* Vermont
* Base3448
* Marlin 444
* ngabearhunter (NOTE: to go unless otherwise advised)

Others who are question marks...

* Oklahoma (Dru Jacobs - will know by next week)
* J-Willey (John  Darby, my Brother in Law)
* Darkhorse (hope to hear from him soon)

Lucky Seven unless otherwise notified.  To circulate Phone Numbers, e-mails next week after my trip to Virginia.

Take care and let me know what you need!

Marlin 444


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

hey thanks cooter, looks like we are in for some great hunting and good companionship.


----------



## Dana Young

News reported a camp ground in the are we will be hunting has been closed down due to too much bear activity. this could be good or bad for us. good if they leave them alone bad if they trap them and move them.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

well call the dnr for the area and tell em to leave em alone and we will take care of em in oct.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

we got 7 people with itchy trigger fingers....I am just going to hunt from camp.  forget all that hikin you guys have been talking about.


----------



## Trizey

jcarter said:
			
		

> backing up is a good term for taking a bow on a rifle hunt in the north georgia mountains. unless you are strictly a bow-hunter only and dont use firearms. while there may be good numbers of big-game in the mountains and some real wall-hangers, there is also plenty of places for them to be. they dont pattern like your food-plot, lease club animals. bears especially are hard to get a fix on. they wander and go with no perceivable idea of where they are going. ive never hunted dana's kneck of the woods, but if its anything like cohutta then you guys are mostly going hit or miss hunting. mountain hunting takes tons of scouting and where you found sign last week may be null and void this week. with the lack of rain weve had if i were you id find a branch with some water in it in a nice wide hollow somewhere with a couple of leads that slope up onto a nice thick ridge. set up off to the downwind  side of the branch on a south facing slope and settle in for the day. this is with the normal west wind pattern. if the temps are very cool in the morning and warming up good in the afternoon then dropping again fast around 4 pm you will have to move off the ridge down into the hollow for your evening hunt to allow for the thermals bringing your scent down. if you get into a hollow with too many leads blocking the wind youll get a swirling effect and your scent will be spread every direction fo hundreds of yards. its a different ballgame up here boys and you better know your stuff if you want some meat on the pole. good luck.




Great advice here guys, J knows his hunting.

I'll be making some bears trips this season as well.  I'm hoping to get on one during bow season.


----------



## MULE

Jcarter gives some VERY good advice. I hunt the area where you guys are planning on hunting along with the NF that surrounds it. Its no different that Cohutta. Its very rough terrain, so if your not in shape it will show very quickly. I try to hunt everyday, thankfully I work for myself so I'm lucky to have that option. 

With as many as ya'll have going it will be hard for two guys to scout for sign for that many to hunt.

As far as the bow, yes it will kill em very easy, but what are you going to do when he's 80 yards away and you can't get to him. Yep I've had it happen several times, here's one that did just that.  

The good thing is there are several of you, so dragging out will be easy. That usually my problem finding guys to help me drag.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

*my bear*

this is my biggest bear to date.  I shot it when I was 11.  I shot it out of a tree.  It almost fell on me. My dad grabbed me and pulled me outta the way right before it hit the ground, which is where i was just standing.  My sister on the left and my best friend at the time Jamie on the right and thats me in the middle.  Unfortunately I dont have any pics of the other two bears that I can put on here.


----------



## Marlin_444

*North Georgia Bear Hunt*

Hey Dana:

NOTE: Heard from Oklahoma...  He will not join us for the Bear Hunt, but wishes us luck and asked us to send pictufres...  I'll bring my Treo Phone/Camera and we'll capture everything to post here on "Woody's". 

Looks like we'll need to consider a plan B...  You talked with Brian?  Does he have any thoughts...  

OK Vermont, you've been hold'n out on us...  Nice Bruin there...  Is that the Full Body mount you got?

Man, what did you get it with - Bow, Smoke Pole or Modern Firearm???

When do you get back in the US, I want to have a get together out at my Lake House in Sparta...  

I got a spot we can go to 1. Fish and or 2. Bow hunt...  Still look'n to hear from the crew about a get together in Sparta, GA.  

I am moving out to my lake Home full time, we finally sold our place off the lake in Milledgeville!!!  

Take care and I am look'n to get done with my training in Virginia and go back to Sparta on Saturday...  Momma is flipping out about getting our move completed by the end of the month...

Cooter!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

*bear*

I shot that bear on the 1st day of bear season in Vermont. I shot it with a 30.30 iron sites.  

Comin home..... your guess is as good as mine... this is the deal I was originally told the 1st of sept.. two days later told that I would be leaving and home on the 9th or 10th.  
So later in sept  or mid sept would d be my best bet for gettin together.

I just got my itinerary and it has me leavin the 9th home on the 10th.  Lets pray I make it. 
scott


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

Oh and yeah thats the one I have mounted... I got a really raw deal man.......The guy jacked up on orderin the form and there is probabl 2-3 inches of folded up skin under the armpits on both for arms. VERY UPSET.... also the guy went and sold the skull on me....green it measured 19 1/2 iches.


----------



## Marlin_444

Take care of yourself and get home soon!

Cooter


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

I am tryin to get home as soon as possible I promise.


----------



## Dana Young

They didn't give the name but from the discription it appears to be andrews cove.


----------



## ngabearhunter

The bears are starting to shiver from fright right now. I hope it's about 30 degrees when we go and a big old boar silently drifts out of the laurels at about 30 yards beside Cooter. I can picture that bear with steam coming out of his mouth as he pants. 
Then BOOOOM! We don't need walkie talkies, Cooter will be screaming the mountain down. I GOT ONE, I GOT ONE.

You all can tell I think about bear hunting too much!!

Looking forward to October!


----------



## Dana Young

I hope that happens to all of us most especially those that have never killed one before.


----------



## Dana Young

They better be scared because they are fixin to die.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Dana, I talked to the wife and yes it was Andrews Cove.  They got a e-mail the other day concerning the on-going problem.  They have also been seeing them in the campground at Unicoi a good bit.  Of course they are relatively close as the crow flies.  Sounds like bow season oughta be good.....
Unicoidawg


----------



## Dana Young

I also heard they closed one down on the head of the river.
BJ has any been aggressive or are they just being cautious?


----------



## Unicoidawg

From what she has been told. Thats why they closed it down, was  "aggressive" behavior.  Seems like she mentioned the upper campground on Chattahochee being closed as well.......Heck, I can't remember...I'll ask her to find out details this afternoon.  They are in a meeting in Greenville this a.m.  I'll post the details as soon as possible.
Unicoidawg


----------



## Dana Young

Thems the kind I like those aggressive ones.


----------



## ngabearhunter

Bears, Bears, everywhere. Let's get one each the 1st day and call it quits.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

*Mounted*

This is a picture  of the bear mounted that I previously posted, as you can tell by the size of the mount the taxidermist really did not do a good job as far as keeping the size of the animal.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

it is currently at my parents house because I have been moving so much, I cant wait untill I can put it in my house.


----------



## base3448

Quick question, I had some good input about judgeing bears on this 75lb issue.  Does any pro staffer have any good advice on judgeing bears in the woods??????  Thanks for your help.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

The ears on the head if they look kind big then its a small or young bear,  and the belly, if the belly is tight and parrallel to the ground then its young, but if it looks like the bear has a big bean bag in the stomache all droopy and round and almost rubbing against the ground its a big ole bear, also the length.


----------



## brian chambers

Hey folks had a great afternoon I saw a nice bear running from a pear tree i guess it may have weight 200 lbs It was really good looking.


----------



## base3448

I WOULD HAVE A STAND AT THAT PEAR TREE SEPT 9TH 0500HRS.


----------



## brian chambers

*0500*

yes thats really good advice I think I shall


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Borthers!

Hope all is well, Back from Virginia...  So we're seeing some good sign!

Dana and Brian; what does the scouting report look like and where do you think we should all hook up and camp for the Hunt.

Take care, be safe and I'll see you in the woods!

Cooter


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

cooter, 

hope things  went  well in virginia glad your back home safe and sound


----------



## Dana Young

Found 1 big bear so far on swallow creek.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

Dana,

Did you see it or just sign?


----------



## Dana Young

My son and grandson saw it and I saw it's sign.


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks Dana, 

I had hoped to get in the woods this weekend; seems I still have some moving to do to get out of the City (Milledgeville) and out to the country (Sparta).

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods!!!


----------



## ngabearhunter

Looks like Dana found my bear, hope he can find one for the rest of ya'll too


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Brothers:

BirdRanger04 is acting as an extra set of eyes for us in the Mountains... 

See yah in the woods!!!


----------



## brian chambers

I have taken two trips to swallow creek looking for sign lots of dear sign its usally lower and hog and bear is higher up.
 lots of new trails and worn banks. Some scant piles.


----------



## Dana Young

I found another bear yesterday afternoon had him at 10 yds he looked to weigh around 150 lbs. thats 2 so far


----------



## ngabearhunter

There's your bear Cooter, let's drag mine out 1st, then we'll get yours! I have one of those 2 wheel game carts that will work great once we get him to a gated road.


----------



## Dana Young

The one yesterday was in the road about 2 miles behind the gate. so we could have took the cart ight to him or got dnr to open the gate and drove the truck right to him.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

sounds like you guys are right in them.  Any word on when we are going to get together at cooter's?


----------



## @fulldraw

toddboucher said:
			
		

> Can you take bear on private land? I was told only public


 yes a long as they are in season You still have to get it check out by DNR you can call your local DNR ranger and he will meet you most of the time Ihave gone to there houses befor to tag a bear.


----------



## base3448

What could this be????????   this is good


----------



## Dana Young

I'd say you have found one.


----------



## base3448

A tree next to this one has a hive of bees in the base of the tree, half of the hive is out on the ground and the other is still inside full of bees,  seen two or three trees like this one,  could not find any acorns on trees, i did find some small acorns but not the big ones.  Alittle poo here and there.  But thats about it.

I have been learning alot from everyones post, because i am not an expert.  And like you said Dana, they just wonder around.  I find myself trying to pick a good spot.  But its mind boggleing.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Brothers:

Hope you got my e-mail, just checking in - Looks like Base3448 has got the Feeeeva...  Man, I wish I had the time to get up that way, but gotta feed the beast (WORK)...  Doncha know...  

Ifn I can break away for a business trip up north (Blairsville, Cumming) maybe I can get hooked up for a afternoon witcha Dana, Brian and Matt?

I'll have to see what I can dig up,  I am looooonnnnggg over due for a trip to Orlando, I gotta get on in this quarter and looks like September gonna be the month.

October, November and December usually winds my year down soooooo  -  Look out woods, here I come  

Take care, be safe and I'll see yah in the woods!!! Remember what Uncle Ted says:  

"You can't do this in France!!!"

Oh Yeah...


----------



## Dana Young

Base,
That bee tree would be a good place to start, talk about natural bait. are there any small pines in the area with the tops broken out? bears use the sap to caot their noses so the bee can't sting them. Watch your scent and basically just deer hunt. Rarely do I just go bear hunting. If you spend enough time in bear territory you will run across one.

Also as a point of interest the Local paper had a write up on heavy bear activity in White County where we more than likely will be hunting, I hope everyone is ready, I really feel like we will be at least partially successful but remember ther are no guarintees.
Dana


----------



## base3448

I do have the feverrrrrrr, real bad.  I can't wait.  I know you can't time one down to the minute or location.  But anything i can do to put the odds in my fair.  Thanks for the tip about scent, I put my hunting cloths in a bag of pine limbs,  and i am going to put them on and take them off in a staging area.  

Does anyone else have any tips or tricks on judging the size of a shooter bear, I heard ears, dog like, and little belly.  Look for fat belly, waggleing when walking, 

I am just afraid of getting excited and shooting one,  heck i still get buck fever,  i know i will loose it when i see a bear.


----------



## ngabearhunter

Let's also keep in mind that alot of things can change in the bear woods between now and mid October. Bears move a whole lot during that time depending on the acorn crop. Where they are now doesn't mean they'll be there in October. That's 1 huge difference between deer and bear.
Also makes it exciting because you never know when one will show up!


----------



## base3448

Funny you said that ngabearhunter, you never know when one will show up.  lol


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

successful hunt or not I will enjoy the time in the woods and  the companionship of my fellow hunters, also I look forward to meeting some woodyites and listening too and sharing hunting stories.


----------



## BurningMan

Thought I'd point out that the Low Gap Campground, just north of Helen has been closed for about two weeks due to bear problems.  This is in Chat. Natnl. Forest at Chat. WMA. Supposedly had 4-7 bears hanging out there.


----------



## brian chambers

hey folks 
 I asked my father in law to come the night before the hunt and give you guys a chance to meet a guy who has hunted about every where up in the mnts.  I thought we could grill some steaks and you guys can ask him about the area. He knows it really well.


----------



## ngabearhunter

Sounds great Brian, I would definitely be all ears listening to local advice and would be all mouth on the steaks. Let's make 'em bear steaks, well maybe not. Regular old thick juicy beef steaks will do. We'll save the fresh bear steaks and tenderloin for the 2nd night supper. Better bring some bologna and hot dogs for backup just in case we don't get one out in time for supper!
I'm not a betting man, but I'd just about guarantee that we will see a bear/bears and shots will be fired.
 I don't know about ya'll but seems like we might have some trigger happy new bear hunters along (ha ha). Don't think I'll wear my black hat and shirt on this trip.
Just keep in mind that the Swallows Crk WMA gave up that huge 500+bear several years ago during bow season. The big ones are there. Better be real sure of that first muzzleloader shot.
I met a guy last yr who was on Cohutta for a muzzloader hunt. Shot a bear, then the bear ran toward him out of fright while he was trying to reload. Ended up shooting the bear again at real close range. GROWLLLLLL
I may borrow one of these hog knives on a broom handle I've been seeing on here. They'd make good backup. Or you could whip him to death with your ram rod!!!!

You can tell I've been working too hard, this being a "new realtor" thing is killing me, gotta get relief somehow. Maybe one day I'll be big time like J.T.


----------



## brian chambers

swallow creek will be firearms during the regular black powder


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Brian and ngabearhunter (JT), along with everyone else:

Having an experienced hunter meet with us the evening of the 16th over a good steak dinner in front of a roaring fire sounds like a plan.  Heck, seems like we'll have a bunch of them already!!!

I'll be on vacation (HUNTING) all week and plan to get up to hook up with Dana and you Brian if'n you are available that evening (the 16th, with any luck I'll have some FRESH Backstraps with me) to settle into camp and poke around some of the hunting sights...

Hunting something that can kill you (a Bear can KILL YOU) is a departure from my Deer Hunting, so to give me some close range fire power, I'll have my 44 Cal. 1851 Navy 7 1/2 inch barrel Revolver (itsa Shooter) with me.  

I only go into the woods without a side arm during bow season and I hunt in areas I know well during that part of the season.  

You never know what (or who) you'll run into and with Bears, I'll want to make sure I have an opportunity for a quick close range follow up shot.

Good point about the opportunity to take Modern Firearms in one spot.  I'd love to take my new Marlin 444xlr loaded with the new Hornady LEVERevolution 265 Grain 444 Marlin shells!  My standard side arm during Modern Firearem Season is a trusty ole S&W Model 29 - 3 44 Magnum "Dirty Harry" style with a six in barrel. 

So give me the word and I'll pack the Marlin/M29 in addition to the TC-45x209/1851 Navy... 

I am ready to get in the woods, how about you?

Cooter


----------



## base3448

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la5h-ukVors

Just wanted to put everyone in the mood!!! Check out link


----------



## Dewaine

*What to do with a Bear?*

I've killed deer in Pa.,Ohio,Ga for 40 years.  Now live in Union Co.  would like to kill a Bear, but what do you do with it after you killed it.  Gut it, Drag it out, then what??


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks Base3448 - as if I need to be pumped up anymore!!!

Dewaine, good question - We have a few experienced Bear Hunters in our group (Dana, Brian, Vermont and ngabearhunter) - 

They can advise, but as I know it; you gotta check the complete bear in with the DNR before gutting/skinning... 

From there, I would need to consult my Taxidermist on what he'll need me to do.  I am calling him today... 

Cooter


----------



## ngabearhunter

If killed on NF, I will gut mine drag it out, then call DNR, if they are within 30 minutes I'll leave it hanging. It has taken them 3 hrs to get to my bears before. In that case I go ahead and skin/quarter them up. He can tag the hide when he arrives. Perfectly legal, done it before.
If you kill it on a WMA managed hunt, gut it and take it in immediately to the check station for them to check it out.
If you are on NF and kill one while the Swallows Crk hunt is going on, just take it over to the SC check station after gutting it. 
I never leave the guts in mine, just too hot most of the time to risk it. The guts are around 16% of the total weight if you are wondering about the live wgt.

I will note that if your bear is borderline legal (75 lbs is legal minimum live wgt) you should leave the guts in it. You may think only an idiot will shoot a bear that small but it happens alot.
Keep in mind that bears are the hardest animal to field judge out there, no horns or rack to look at.
We will need to really go over this in camp. I've seen alot of bears and when you are pumped and ready for action, a little boo boo bear looks bigger than he is and there are plenty of little bears out there.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

thats the truth about shooting little bear, the sure do look a lot bigger than they are sometimes, especially with all their hair.


----------



## base3448

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcIE34MO_PA

I think this is a boo boo bear,  any input?????
Would  you shoot or not???


----------



## base3448

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=513wQusNcSg&mode

SHOOTER  and or NO SHOOTER.


----------



## Dana Young

T he first one  I wouldn't shoot but the second is a pretty good bear.


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep, 1st one was 2 small...  On the second on, I thought I heard a "click" and was anticipating a "BOOM", until I heard that tell tale "arrow slide"!!!

I'd drop that 2nd one, he was a bruiser bruin!!!  Main I am excited about the hunt...

I talked with my Taxidermist and he said to be sure and bring the fur, head in tact...  I am assuming one of you guys can give a fella a hand in how to skin it out!

Get'n my bow practice in this morning, went out to the hunt camp and put a camo "Skirt" on my Tripod, went to check out the ladder stand and there was Fresh Deer Scat all over the place...  Guess where I'am gonna be next Saturday AM when the sun comes up???

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods!


----------



## ngabearhunter

Be sure you know what kind of mount you want before skinning it. This is really important if you want a standing full body mount. You don't want to stand there and see the stitching from where you gutted it.


----------



## Marlin_444

Head in Rug for me.


----------



## base3448

Saturday is approaching fast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

I'am with Base3448 - Come on Saturday, looking for Mr. 12  point!!!

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods!!!

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Fellas 

Quess it's my week for some good news!

Passed my test from when I was in Virginia, so I don't have to pay the company $2000.00 that I would have ifn I'd flunked! 

Received a letter from the President of my company letting me know I will receive a 6 percent (better than 0) profit sharing allocation. 

Lastly, just got notified by the DNR that I was drawn for the BF Grant Quota Hunt Nov. 29 to Dec. 2, now I am looking for other folks (Woody'ites) to hook up with. 

Posted a thread in the "Public Land" section of the forum, le'me know if you have any thoughts on how to hook up with others!!!

I'll be poking around the forum to get the word out!

Any of Ya'll gonna be there???

I am traveling on business in Hilton Head until Friday.

Only 4 more golf outings and I'll put the sticks up (Best part of my Golf Game is when Deer Season Starts!!!)

Take care, be safe and I'll see you dragging that 12 Point outta the woods on Saturday (Post Those Pics Brothers!!!)

Cooter


----------



## base3448

*REPORT*

Just got in from the hunting weekend,  Me and a friend went and thanks to the support and expert training, education and guideing on BEAR 101 tactics. I had a great hunt.  

Between me and my buddy, we saw 6 bears.  Had one come into camp choc in color 250 or so, the night before Archery.  Hugh bear, did not pay any mind to us.  I new in the morning it would be good.  No shooter bears.   alot of sign, but had a great time.

Thanks for support and hunter friendship,  Ready for BEAR 202 classes.


----------



## Dana Young

I let one that would probably make pope and young walk sat morning, When I first saw him I thought he was too small and then He changed angles and Irealized he was a shooter bear, Probably weigh out better than 300 lbs with a head the size of a wash tub. The only shot I had was when I first saw him. I followed him trying to flank him for about 4 or 500 yds but just as he was starting to turn to cross my path my foot slipped on a rock and he heard me and looked right at me thats when I knew he was a pope and young bear, He stood just over waste high with a length of 5 or more feet but he was just over 40 yds through some limbs and facing me, he turned and trotted over the hill and got into some thick stuff. I found where he was headed to some white oaks just above where I spooked him, here is where I found evidence of just how big he really is, I found a mountain dew can with canine teeth holes 3 inches apart in it, That tells me he will probably measure pope and young. Trust me guys I see alot of bears and judging their size is sometimes hard to do when I first saw him I thought he wasn't big enough and he was only 25 yds away but below me on the mtn as I followed him at different angles I was able to determine that he was a much larger bear. so start looking at all the pictures of bears you can find and try to judge their size.

Base looks like you might not even need our help on getting a bear. Chattahoochee is full of them but I believe I would try to get that chocolate phase one they are not very common in these mtns also be careful with that bear because he has becam acclimated to humans and he will be dangerous because he has lost his fear of humans. I'll probably go back after that large one this afternoon as I am reasonably sure I will see him again and this time I will be in a stand waiting on him.
Dana


----------



## ngabearhunter

I wonder who will get the 1st bear for 2006???
The race is on!!
I'm saving my luck for the Woody's bear hunt, that way I'll have help dragging!


----------



## pnome

Saw a big ole black bear in Dawson Forest yesterday.  First bear I've seen in the wild.


----------



## base3448

Well all I can say is being at the right spot at the right time,  some hunters hunt long and hard and never see any at all.  That was a dream day for me.  

I can say without the knowledge and help of other skilled hunters passing on the tradition of good ethical bear hunting skills.  I would not be who i am today and surely not have had a day like that, which i will never forget and shared with my family.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Base3448:

Sounds like you got the FEVER!  Good to hear you are get'n out to the woods and getting a jump start on that MONSTER bruin!

I've been in the deer woods over the past few days, man has it been toasty during the day (down here in Sparta, GA).  0 for 3, but the odds are getting better!!!

Somebody once told me that "You can't catch any fish unless you have your hook in the water" - so for me, get'n out there is half the battle!!!

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## Resica

Hello,sounds like you guys are gonna have a great time,no matter.I'm from Pa. and they hunt bear a little different up here.They put on drives and beat them out of the swamps and mountain laurel and rhodies.How many bear do you guys have and how big do they get?We have somewhere around 15 thousand bears.Last season they shot 3354 during the 3 day season and an additional 810 during the extended season in several counties.Couple years back they had 3 harvested over 800 lbs.Have heard of some trapped and tagged in the fall over  1000 lbs.No one has shot one yet.Haven't bear hunted in several years but found your dialouge interesting and wanted to share. check out the following link.http://www.pgc.state.pa.us/pgc/cwp/view.asp?a=473&q=168199


----------



## Dana Young

Resica,
Not sure of the estimated # or #'s killed but we have plenty of bears and some into the 500 lb range. Our bear season in the mtn counties last from sept 9'th through Dec 3'rd this year. These dates include bow, muzzleloader, and modern firearms. we also have wildlife management areas with hunts after those dates.


----------



## Dana Young

AL33 and myself saw 3 more bears yesterday afternoon, a sow and 2 cubs that makes 5 since august 15th


----------



## Uncle T

*Old Guy*

Gracious!!!

How does that old retired guy get up and down all those hills?


----------



## Dana Young

He does pretty good of course we went to an easy place yesterday.


----------



## Al33

Dana Young said:


> He does pretty good of course we went to an easy place yesterday.



HEY NOW, I wasn't even close to being ready to stop climbing.   Anytime you want to take the hard route I am willing to tag along.  BTW, the climb wasn't nearly as rough as the ride.  You know I am kidding you Dana, that was fun too! 


Thanks Dana for a great afternoon in those beautiful mountains. I really appreciate you sharing your insight and smarts about hunting the bears. I want to do it again REAL soon. I have to be at Unicoi State Park on the 23rd to help out with a kids archery shoot. Maybe I can come up earlier or stay later and we can do it again. My part in the effort at Unicoi should be over by 3 PM but I might be able to cut that short if need be.


----------



## Dana Young

Al 
give me a call around that time and we might be able to go up on the chattahoochee and hunt that afternoon I could'nt get there till around 3 anyway.


----------



## ngabearhunter

*Fresh Bear sign*

Here's some fresh bear sign from the 8th. Enjoy!


----------



## Bowman#3

looks like you have got one in the area


----------



## ngabearhunter

So far all I've seen is his sign, still looking for a track but he's a shooter based on what I've seen so far.


----------



## Dana Young

Yea
He's definately a shooter according to those droppings, Get on him and take him out.


----------



## freezerfiller

New guy here.  Just moved from Texas to the great state of Georgia.  Been looking forward to trying my hand at a bear.  My girlfriend's dad hunts them with Plott hounds in TN but I'm game for anything.  I've learned a ton reading this thread.  You guys are very informative and I appreciate you sharing your first hand wisdom.  Keep it up and let me know if you all need one more for Oct.  Have smokepole, will travel.


----------



## base3448

what part of the great state of georgia are you at.


----------



## jbrooker

Dukes Creek has bear. Open for archery. Must get picked to rifle hunt. Chattahoochee National Forest. Definetly Cohutta. If you need someone to go send me a PM and we can hook up


----------



## BowSniper

Yall got me excited and I am not even going on this trip.  I do want to try that bear hunting one day, though.  Hopefully this thread will teach me enough to give it a go soon.  Thanks for the info and good luck guys.  Cannot wait to see pics from the hunt.  

BowSniper


----------



## Dana Young

Bow sniper 
as far as Im concerned you are welcome to come along.
Dana


----------



## BowSniper

Dana, I greatly appreciate the offer.  I will not be able to go this year, but if yall do this again next year I will have to go!  I definitely need a person with some bear smarts, like yourself, to show me the ropes.  I know exactly nothing about them.  I am going to try to learn as much as I can between now and next year though, in case I have to go on my own.  This thread is giving me the fever.  I got to kill one with my bow.  I keep waiting to see a post of one of yall killing one this year!!!  Good luck.

BowSniper


----------



## Dana Young

Took killer with me sat morn we saw one bear I'll let him tell the story if he wants.


----------



## Killer

*missed..............*

well Dana was nice enough to take me on Saturday.  We were hunting a hardwood draw that was covered in Acrons.  At around 9:30 a BEAR slip up on us and was 40 yards.  He mingled up to 35 yards and we decided that I ought to try a shot.  However, the BEAR would never really stop moving around.  But he gave me a split second and I took the shot.  My arrow was perfect but, I believe he moved right when I released and I shot behind him.  For 5 years I have tried to get one of these BEARS and now that i have had an opportunity, I am on a mission to get one.  I appreciate the time Dana took out of his hunting weekend to help me out.  He now has started an addiction which I hope to fullfil soon.


----------



## Dana Young

Freezer filler
Come on and go with us if you want.


----------



## ngabearhunter

Just a matter of time now before somebody gets on a bear and connects. Probably won't be me, too much work to be done and bills to pay right now.
Good Luck


----------



## JNG

What a great thread!  Thanks for sharing the knowledge and experience, fellas.  

I might just have to take my 45-70 up into the mountains later this year and see what I can find.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Well, I am 0 fer 6 in the Deer Woods; so my odds are getting better!!!

Sounds like we're making some good friends and moving in on some Bruins up north in the Mountains!

Hope everyone is getting prepared for Smoke Pole Season, hope it's chilly in the mountains in Mid-October!!!

I have been burning up out in the Deer Woods down south here in Hancock County (Lake Sinclair).

Keep bumping them going in and coming out...  Seems mid day will be the ticket, but hoping to get a rain storm break and catch'em slipping in!!!

Ya'll give me a shout to keep us up to date on how everyone is doing!

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon.

Cooter


----------



## ngabearhunter

Looks like alot of folks are after bear this year. Let's leave a few for seed.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Best thing about the end of Deer Season*

Hey All:

Just checking in to see how it's goin!

I hunted yesterday and about 7:45 AM had a nice lil 3 Point Spike come within a Chip Shot of my Mathews Outback...

Took a pass since he was too small and I hunt in Hancock County which is QDM/4 Points on once side minimum...

Had it been a Plump Nanny Deer, she'd been 1. on the ground, 2. tak'n a ride in the back of my '99 4Runner on Cooter's Hitch Hauler to the processor - to end up in the Freezer!

I still plan on bring'n some backstrap to stuff with Sharp Cheddar Cheese, Jalepenia Pepper then wrap in Bacon and cooked up on the grill for our Bear Hunt!!!

Hope your seasons are going well so far, I am 6-1 (saw it, passed up on it) and 0... The odds are getting better since I saw my first deer, soon I'll be putting the "Smack Down" on a pile of protein for the freezer.

Drop us a line, hope everyone stays safe out there in the woods!

Take care and we'll see you in the woods soon!!!

Remember:  You can't do this in France...   

Cooter


----------



## ngabearhunter

What does "You can't do this in France" mean, I'm feeling left out!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey ngabearhunter:

Ted Nugent says this on his show "Spirit of the Wild" - Since Hunting is against the law in France...  Well...

You can't do this in France!

God Bless America!!!

Cooter


----------



## Dana Young

Have saw 7 bears so far.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Dana:

Any "Porkers" or Deer that you've run into???

I am headed to the range on Sat. Afternon to sight my "Muzzle Stuffer" for the N. GA Bear Hunt 10/17 - 19...

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods draggin that "URUS AMERICANUS" (Black Bear) outta the woods!

Got my Bear Scent, nope not "sardines" - (almost gave it away) You and I talked about this and it'll be our secret weapon!!!  We'll have then coming outta the mountains for us!!!  

Lock and load boys, theres a lotta Bears to be "Smacked Down" in them woods.

Cooter


----------



## new blood

I've been reading this thread for a couple of weeks and I've got to say that you guys represent to me what hunting is all about. It's all about the camaraderie and the sharing of good times and knowledge with others about the outdoors. This is actually my first post on this site as I just logged in. 
I have spent numerous days for numerous years on the WMAs of the GA mountains and have never been fortunate enough to see a bear. After numerous hunts and a tremendous amount of climbing up and down the mountain ranges of Cohutta, I vowed to never do it again without the insight of someone who has been successful. I have even looked through previous GONs dating back several years to try to contact somebody who might be willing to show me the ropes or at least give me some good advice on where to look. 
If anyone could give me some advice on where to look or if someone would be interested in teaming up on a hunt I would greatly appreciate it. I really want to take bear this season and plan on spending as much time as it takes to do so.


----------



## Dana Young

New blood
Ask and ye shall recieve, but maybe not this year I'm pretty booked up. but If I can help I will.

Cooter we saw 3 hogs saturday afternoon and I saw my first deer yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey New Blood and Dana:

Good to see a new Woody in the thread, poke around with some of the good folks who have been post'n, you probably be abel to scare up a Bear Hunt r-2!

Hey, Hey Mr. D, so we'll have options 1. Pork Chops, 2. Venison or 3. Bear Meat!!!

Man you gotta love that.

A little Better than two weeks from the Hunt, I am really look'n forward to it.

Hope you are gettin your time in the woods!

I am headed to Clybel/Charlie Elliott this morning (gonna pass on teh Bow Hunt this AM) to get a few guns sighted in...

Take care, be safe and we'll see you all in the woods in a bit more than two weeks now!

Cooter


----------



## freezerfiller

Just got my schedule for October and won't make the "team hunt" but will be putting in miles at other times.  Been sweating my rear off taking the bow for a walk down here in DeKalb County.  Nothing close enough yet.  

Cooter you're making me hungry talking about cheese and pepper stuffed backstrap.  Dang.

Dana did you get my links off of your book thread?  Hope you follow through with it.  You all keep posting, have a safe hunt, and gets some pics posted of the slaughter.

Cheers,
FF


----------



## BATTLEBOY

try cohutta wma in the conasauga river valley i saw some good sign there last spring.  good luck !!


----------



## base3448

Hey all its been awhile, I am heading up North this coming weekend to give the bears another shot, Last time I saw a good number of bears.  Hope I can post a pic by Tuesday following week.


----------



## new blood

Thanks to all that responded to my plea for help with this bear hunting thing. A personal thanks to Dana and Ngabearhunter for the invitation to hook up on a hunt in the future. I would definately like to make that happen some day. 
I wanted to get up there this weekend with the cool snap that came in this weekend. I had to go down to South GA. so didnt make it myself. Did anyone that went have any luck. If so, post those pic.s. Looking forward to seeing them. I will be checking this thread daily hoping to see some. 
(Ngabearhunter- sent you a PM. Looking forward to hearing from you)


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear hunting in North Georgia (A Monday Morning Cooter side note)*

Hey all:

 

Well, I finally got it - Don't know if I tolyah, but a BEAVERZ ben chomp'n on ole Cooters sea wall and I did not care much for that... 

This AM I put the Marlin Model 60 SB 22 Cal. "SMACK DOWN" on it... (Thanks Dad for taking me to shoot my .22 when I was a boy!!!)

Whilest I was sipp'n my morn'n java, took a step out on to the deck and saw that teltail wake coming from the back end of the cove...  

Grab'd my .22 chambered a round of stinger hollapoint and put that safety on!

Walked down in my Camo Boxers and my Red "Standard & Poors" t-shirt in my flip flops (I am sure I was a sight) to the boat dock. That Beaver went under water Thought I lost him...

Eased around the boat house, that pointed head came up not 10 feet from me under my Pontoon Boat... Got a bead on that pointed head pok'n up and "POP" it went uner in a RED cloud (almost as read as my Standard and Poors t-shirt!)!!!

It was swirl'n around and came up and "POP" got another round off into that Sea Wall Chomp'n Beast!!!  It moved to the other side of the Dock trying to get away from me and my .22 Cal Beaver Whack'n Marlin...  No such luck, I got it in my irons sights a third and final time "POP" and I did not see it for what must have been 5 - 10 minutes... 

Kept look'n around at every angle of the dock, from rear; right left... No sign, but alas; just where the third "Anchor" shot hit it... floating to the top was that flat water slap'n tail... The Sea Wall Chomp'n Beast is Dead!!!

Got my Extra-Large Fish Net and retreived my trophy... Don't think that Momma will let me mount it...  Think I'll "European Mount" that pointed head though, whatcha think??? 

Reckon the Yotes out on the Power Line might enjoy some Beaver Meat!

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah at lake side draggin that Beaver out of the water!

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444

*North Georgia Bear Hunt*

Hey All:

OK, back on topic (Got that Beaver outta my thoughts!!!) - 

Good to hear from Freezer Filler (Yep we'll let you know how those Pepper & Chese Bacon Wrapped Backstraps are after the Bear Hunt).  

Thanks to Battleboy for the recommendation to hunt Cohutta, along the River Valley; can't wait to get up there with the rest of our crew First Annual "Woody's" North Georgia Hunt!!!

Hey New Blood, good to have you trekking with us...  Seems Base 3448 is a real go getter, ifn you hook up with him you'll probably get a poke at a Bear, Deer or Hog...  He and I will be hunting at Piedmont NWR Nov. 29 - Dec. 2 so the Bear Hunt will give us a chance to pull that hunt together.

 
Sorry about my "Rant" (you can refer to it as "Cooters Beaver Tale")...  

Got out Saturday and poked holes in some paper at 100 Yards...  Got that Smoke Pole lined up for that Bruin I am gonna take on 10/17 (Dana you got that lined up right???).  Put a new Pentax Gameseeker 3-9x40 on it... SWEET!

I also lined up my Marlin 444xlr, kicks like a mule, but on 10/18 and 19 when we can Modern Rifle Hunt... I'll need that almost 2400 FPS Mozzle Velocity coming out of that 24' barrel with those 265 Grain "LEVERevolution" Hornady's to drop that Bear, Deer or Hog that I get on out to 100 yards plus with that Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40 on it... Man, what a HOSS...

Ya'll keep the thread alive, seems we have a few fella's following our adventures.  I ran into T Bird at Baynes Army Store on Saturday, did not know who he was nor did he know me...  I had my new "Woody's GON Campfire" (B2) Mossy Oak hat on and he came up and introduced himself... 

I then went on teh forum and sent a PM to Woody, let him know how much this ole boy is enjoying the forum and the hat, well it just get's us to notice in a crowd other "Woody'ites" - I'll be wear'n mine at the Bear Hunt Camp...  

Oh well, time to go to work...  Got put those hours in so I can get the hours in the field!

Remember:  "You can't do this in France" - Ted Nugent

God Bless America!!!

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## Dana Young

If ya'll have any questions about how to tell the size of a bear WTM45's avitar has a good exsample of a big bear check it out.


----------



## ed'sboy

Bear Hunter, when you go to mill creek do you go from Hwy 75? I've never been that way but on the topo's it shows a unimproved road that I was wondering if it's passable.


----------



## ed'sboy

Bear Hunter, i will be hunting up there the 18 -22 as well. haven't bow hunted there this year but have scouted areas due south of mill creek. Might try to get in with the bow within the next two weeks.


----------



## Cowboy

Dumb question for veterns but for me I need the answer...Can you kill a Bear with a 7mm08?


----------



## ed'sboy

I'm certainly not a veteran but I'm carrying a Rem model 7 in 7mm08 due to its small size. Humping a 26 in barreled weatherby in the mountains ain't my idea of fun at my age. i believe if you use a nosler partition and are confident in your shooting abilities the 7mm08 should do it. If I'm wrong I hope someone corrects me prior to the 18th. Just seems to me that if a broadhead will do the trick, so will a nosler part. Bear Hunter, Dana, Your thoughts?


----------



## Dana Young

Bears can dish it out but they can't take it, but to answer your question another way yes I'd say a 7mm-08 is fine. Bear hunter I won't be camping that week I will only be able to hunt in the afternoons after work and I don't think the other guys have decided were to camp some may hunt Swallow creek and others may hunt on Tray mtn or some where else. I haven't had time to get anywhere and do any scouting for that hunt because I have been taking a few people on other areas after bears, but I have some good intel of other areas we will find bears in.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

The Woodys Hunt is on, sent e-mails to the crew to get a final head count.

Talked with Dana and we have set a meet in Cleveland.

Please respond to my e-mail, thanks!

Cooter


----------



## NEOHIOHUNTER

I plan on hunting Georgia for the first time on Thanksgiving weekend and will be staying close to Helen. I have studied the DNR site as well as this site and I have a few questions:
1) Is there a good local topo map of the Chattahoochee WMA that I could order?
2)Is deer/either sex, bear, and hogs legal game the last two days of the Thanksgiving weekend hunt at this WMA? (sounds too good to be true) Never shot a pig before, been tempted a few times when mine got out though...revenge!
3) Do you have to check-in before you hunt here. Everyday? Just one place? ( the good map might answer this)
4) Are there any ATV trails or should I leave the ATV home?
5) The name of some locals that I could hire in case I shoot something I can't get out myself would be helpful also...just in case!


----------



## Dana Young

NEOHIOHUNTER
The hunt is as posted on the Chattahoochee Wma. Don't expect to see a Deer Though chances are much higher for bear and hogs you can call me if you need help pm me and I'll give you my #. Forget about your atv you can't use it on yhe wma there are some orv ttrails around if you just want to ride. You check in one time for the hunt and your kills have to be checked out at the checking station not on your deer tags. Some one else may be able to help you with Maps I don't have any.
Good luck,
Dana


----------



## ed'sboy

Topos can be found at topozone.com. I believe you can order them online there or another place is terraserver.
Don't know if they have topo's, they do have aerial photo's.
Good luck.


----------



## base3448

I ordered a topo of chatt wma give me a PM and I will give you the address.  I am heading up there this weekend.  So If i dont get you tonight it will be monday.  The map is very detailed, water proof, lat long, topo symbols and all.


----------



## NEOHIOHUNTER

*Chattahoochee WMA Hunt*

 Thank you for the replies. It is really helpfull to gather intell. from the people who have "been there, done that". I will moniter this thread as I prepare for my hunt. Good Luck to all that will go before me!


----------



## Eddy M.

I've been following this thread since it started and have a question for Dana and others--- I will be taking my 13YO son on a Adult/child hunt in a area the has a "fair" bear population -his normal gun is a T.C contender carbine in 7X30 waters shooting the 120 gr Federal factory load which he shoots well-- but our concern is--is  it adaquate  if a bear shows up?? -Our options are- allow him to shoot one of my Encores which he does not like to shoot because of the recoil- (all I have sighted in for me to use)- I have Encores in 280 Rem.,308Rem, and 243Rem that I could let him use  or just let him use the 7X30-- the 280,308 are sighted in for Nosler B.Tips(140gr and 165gr ), the 243 Winchester 100gr power points-- we don't want to wound and lose a animal but then we would hate to see a GOOD BEAR and not be able to shoot because we know we are under powered what are your thoughts--   thanks  eddy and KYLE moore


----------



## Dana Young

Eddy,
I'm not exactly sure what a 7x30 waters is but I am taking my grand son to coopers creek tommorrow on a parent child hunt. He will be shooting a .223 and if the opportunity for a bear comes along I will let him shoot, of course I'll either have my 44 pistol or my 30-06 for backup. On this particular hunt both parties can carry a weapon. If you let him shoot either take a head shot or catch the bear with it's front leg forward and take a center mass shot it should do the job. bears are not as tough as people think but they do have big shoulder bones but a 120 grain bullet should do the job.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Dana,
  I sure hope Hunter puts the smackdown on the one your after .  Tell that boy, I said good luck. Oh yeah a good buddy killed a 250+ bear off of Tray the other day.  If'n ya don't get Hunter one on Cooper's, have no fear we've got a few extra runnning around just ask Craig.
Unicoidawg


----------



## Dana Young

I don't think we will have a problem He seems to have the same horseshoe embedded if you know what I mean.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Looks like Vermont and Sr.Corndog are out, as we know it ngabearhunter is still a (as he said) "Last Minute Guy" so a question mark.

I am still in, Dana's gonna join in during the evening hunts... Still lookin for answer to roll call for the rest of the crew...

Might just be me and Dana at this point...  

Cooter!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Hey Marlin, What are the exact dates??? I may try and slip up and go as well.
Unicoidawg


----------



## brian chambers

im going


----------



## Eddy M.

7X30 waters is basically a 30-30 necked down to 7MM  eddy


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Unicoi Dawg:

10/17, 18 and 19... Come on up! Get with Dana he's "Truck Driver" (Semi) Guiding us "Low Land'n NeoPhytes"

Great to hear you're gonna be there Brian...  

I hope to hear from Base3448, we gotta put our heads together on the BF Grant Hunt 11/29 - 12/2.

Talked with Piedmont NWR today, should have the final count on Bond Swamp by tomorrow; if they have openings I'll make a run to Juliette and get us lined up for Jan. 18 - 20 and Feb. 8-10 Pig Hunts!

Looking to hear from Brian Chambers and Darkhorse.  Not sure if J-Willey my Bro-in-law will have those days off, but he has put in for them...  

Take care and we'll see yah in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## brian chambers

whats up 444 marlin how about darkhorse.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Brian:

Have nor heard from him, I'll PM him to see if he is on!

Cooter


----------



## ngabearhunter

Who has enough $$ saved up to just quit our jobs and bear hunt every day till the season goes out?? Ya'll quit first and I'll be right behind you. I'll lose my wife, the 2 kids, the rental house, 2 used wore out vehicles etc. 
I wish I could hunt at least 1-2 days per week for those silly bears. 
Trying to hunt the Chatt. Friday for the first time since opening day, what a sorry season so far.


----------



## jayrun

When exactly are you guys hunting up there.  I would like to tag along and maybe film, not sure i am up to humping my bow  up and down the cliffs. if nothing else I sure would like to come hang out at camp and meet some of yall.

I work every 3rd day so prolly could not do the entire weekend, however if you have the info nailed down i can prolly pop in with cold bevarages at least one night.

Jayrun


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Jay Run:

The plan has been to be there 10/17 - 19, we all have varied days (some will be in and out) others will be in for the weekend too.

I on the other hand, plan to be there from the evening of the 16th (meeting with Dana at the Ingles in Cleveland at 3:00 PM on Monday, 10/16) and leave out after the morning hunt on the 19th (Darn Job gets in my way of hunting!). 

Hook up with (PM him) Dana Young here on the forum... He is our "Guide", PM me too.

We look forward to hooking up with you at camp!

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods.

Cooter


----------



## ed'sboy

Cooter where will ya'll be camping. Don't know the dates I'll be up there but thought about coming by to meet some people.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Ed's Boy:

We're on for 10/17 - 19,  Gotta get up with Dana on where we'll setup camp.

I am brinn'g a pop-up camper... Dana can advised the best spot to setup...  We'll want to keep one central "BAse Camp".

Cooter


----------



## base3448

Hey all just got in from the hunt at chatt wma, I was going to stay longer but i was totally drained from the 2 hour hike up(and I mean up).  I can do it faster without all the gear.  What ever happened to hunting with just a gun, or bow or just a climber.  I find myself having so much junk, and i find that i need it.  I dont know.

Bears was running around camp all night.

Anyway I saw one good bear it was about 20 yards from me and I looked at it and looked and he stood there and i was watching, thinking ears, belly ears belly.  Then I got to thinking I am up high it looks small, probally bigger Long story short I did not shoot.  I had plenty of opportunites but none taken,  I do have it on video tape, if you want a copy pm me and i will send it to you.  

tell  me if you would shoot or not.

I will try and post the video on here, i am not to computer smart.  Base


----------



## base3448

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_aOjzzxWWA

Heres the link lets see if it works.  Just tested it, tell me if you would of shot or not.  Hope you enjoy it.  BASE


----------



## ed'sboy

Nice video. Based on my limited knowledge he did appear to be a bit small. Great that you got to see him.


----------



## Dana Young

Based on tha video I would have shot him  from the size of his head and body and estimating you were about 25 feet up a tree I'd say he would have weighed around 150 lbs. Great video!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hello All:

I am preparing for the upcoming hunt (10/17 - 19), just wanted to check in again. 

Hey Dana - are we camping at Andrews Cove (I am bringing the Pop-Up) will need to get it set up?  Let me know so that we can Post It.  Seems a few folks might not hunt, but are interested in a visit...

Looks like Base3448 is on them (Where did you camp?), nice Bear Mr. Base3448!  I am with you, was not sure it would've been big enough... Guess someone like Dana can make a call since he has seen his share.

Here is the list of hunters as I know it - 

- Dana Young - Afternoons
- Brian Chambers - Afternoon (Between Class Days)
*Brian's Father In Law (Still coming?  Steaks on me)
- Base3448 (right?)
- Marlin 444
- J-Willey (Marlin's Bro-In-Law)

Last Minute / Visitors ---  

- Ed's Boy
- Jay Run
- Unicoi Dawg
Others???
- ngabearhunter (last minute guy - Hope You can be with us!)

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon.


----------



## jcarter

nice video...he got a whiff of you when he reached that small sapling. id say dana has the weight just about right.


----------



## base3448

Dana, I was not sure or not to shoot.  I thought about it, then I said no.  I don't know.  I guess that comes with experience and knowledge.  

i think about it now and say yes,  but the video camera made it look bigger then what i was seeing.  Thanks for the help.

I am not sure yet if I can make it on the 17-19 hunt.  I ahve alot going on at work and it will demand if i can get cought up or not.  

Base


----------



## ed'sboy

Hey Cooter, last weekend when I was up at Swallow Creek, Andrews Cove was closed. I assumed it was because of bears. I believe I have the card of the DNR officer for White County at home. I'll try to call her this evening and find out for sure.


----------



## NEOHIOHUNTER

Good video, had my heart pumping, I didn't get a good sence of its size until it was going away. I am afraid it might not of made it that far though. Yeah, you could see him working the wind.  Cool! Good Luck!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:


Base3448 - I understand, dang work gets in my way of hunting too... Luckily Momma understands the hunting thang... Just gotta put some meat in the freezer and she is happy!

I scheduled vacation so luckily I am able to get out there... 

Thanks Jay Run, I am still look'n to hear from Dana on a good spot to park the Pop-Up for the three nights...

See ya'll in the woods soon!  

Cooter


----------



## brian chambers

good luck


----------



## Dana Young

Alright here are the camping locations. they are off hwy 180 between hwy 129 and hwy 75 above helen at brasstown bald. I have to go check the forest service rd # and post it latter. one area is just before the entrance to brass town bald off hwy 180 on the left coming from hwy 75 if this one isn't available we will be on the second rd past the entrance to brasstown bald on the right coming from hwy 75. there is alot of area in there to hunt plus we will be close to swallow creek for those who want to modern firearms hunt there.  
Dana


----------



## Marlin_444

Hello All:

Great Dana, so I will hook up with you at 3:00 PM on Monday 10/16 at the Ingles in Cleveland.

Head to Camp, setup; head to a spot to set up for the Tuesday Hunt.

Very Cool!  I am pumped, looking forward to it!!!

Take care, be safe and I'll see you all in the woods soon.

Cooter


----------



## jcw

I have enjoyed reading this thread even though I will not make it up to the mtns to hunt bears this year.  I wish everyone the best of luck and it looks like you are going to have a great time next week.

I have a question regarding scent control.  If you are out still hunting/ stalking these bears all day long how do you stay scent free.  I know that this time of year I sweat bullets when I walk 300 yards to my stand and climb the tree.  I am just curious b/c I find myself either sweating or freezing while I hunt.  There seems to be no medium.

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Dana Young

JCW, 
about all you can do is spray down every so often witha good scent control product, I use scent away brand. and use the wind to your favor. In the mtns iuse the high ground to keep my scent up above the bears and the  thermals which rise in the mornings help keep my scent up. this may sound crazy but I don't like to wash my hunting clothes during the season unless it is absolutely necessary. have you ever noticed that the first couple of days in the woods around deer camp you see fewer animals but as time wears on you start to see more game I think this is because you start to smell more natural and less human, for instance I believe the things we wash our clothes in, shower with and are around in the civilized world all adds to our scent but when we have been on a week long hunt without showers and that sort of thing we start to smell more natural and animals don't notice our scent as much, in other words we start to smell like their world. just my opinion. granted I don't go all season without a shower or without changing clthes or general good hygene. I just believe the more natural we smell the better.


----------



## Dana Young

Hey cooter we might be able to meet a little earlier if we meet just above helen in robertstown aroun 2:30 pm monday I just cant think of a good place to meet. give me a call and we can discuss it.
Dana


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Good question about Scent Control JCW...  I can't answer that question since I am a "Newbie" to the fine art of "Ursus Americanus" (Black Bear) Hunting.

I plan to use "Scent Killer" and a secret weapon "Scent Cover" (NO ITS NOT SARDINE JUICE, OR Doughnuts - JUST SCENT).

Here's a Nugget for all you Woody'ites who have been following this thread - 

Published in Sports Afield June/July 2006 - Hunting Tips

Anice Oil (Smells Like Licorice), Glycerin and Vanilla Extract - Equal Parts, Dab on a drag rag to your stand or hunt location (Log, Stump or Rock) and or spray some on your boots.

Happy Hunting!

Cooter


----------



## base3448

SCENT CONTROL!!!!

Does it work?  Well it sure cant hurt.

Heres what I do for the dears and deer.

I hiked up the mountain 2 and half hours, straight up.  I changed clothes when i got to a stageing area.  Thats right, butt naked new underwear, socks, t shirts etc,  

I spray down with a good scent killer and use the scent killer  deodrant.  Yes you will sweat but if you use the deodrant it should help mask the smell.  

After the staging point I try to walk slow for not to sweat as much as i walked up the mountain.  Keep a good bottle of spray with you Human scent killer and spray down every 3 or so hours.  

I try not to use that pine cover, oak mask, etc.   I use alittle raccoon ppppp, on my boots.  something natural to the deer/bears.   I have even found a pine tree and rubbed the real pine needles on my clothes.  Also i keep my hunting clothes in a bag with leaves, pine needles etc in it.  

ON the way down the mountain, change clothes back to the sweaty one and hunting clothes in the bag.  I never get in out out of my vehicle with my hunting clothes on, i try and change when i get there if possible.  Your car is the biggest place you have odders.  Think how much time we live in them, travel, eat, smoke, drink, and we have put on colonge, good smellin deodrant, after shave etc.

Thats just me, then i have done all that and the bear still smelled me.  just look at my video.  he caught me scent about 10 yards from the tree.


----------



## youdontknowdoya

just thought I would post about my recent hunts on Chatt wma.I have hunted 3 times and seen bears twice.I actually shot one Thursday evening,but made a poor shot.It looked like I hit him in the front forearm.I suggest bringing a range finder if you hunt with a bow.Makes me sick that I done that,hopefully he will be allright.Also Lowgap campground is open so that might be a place some of yall might wont to camp.Also the last time I came by Andrews Cove it was gated shut,might be open now dont know,been a couple of weeks sence I been by there.One last thing the kill sheet at Chatt. check station said two bears and three hogs have been checked out so far.Iam hunting tomorrow on CHatt.wma hope I dont see any buzzards.    I will comment on the order control I dont bother with it.I pack a climbing stand in when I hunt and smoke all the time I do try to set up with the wind.I hiked a mile in thursday before I set up and the bear actually followed my trail for a short distance with out any indication it was alarmed at my scent.I dont walk around the area I hunt,I try to go straight to my stand and limet the scent I leave on the ground;but this bear was unaffected by my scent.The bear was young probably 150 lbs. this might have had something to do with his apparent nonperturbance.I try to climb high in my stand to take out the scent factor in most situations and go straight to my stand sight.That means knowing the tree your going to set up in.So if your a slob and like to smoke like me climb high and know where your going.Good luck on yalls hunts.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey youdontknowdoya

Thanks for the heads up, we appreciate the input.

Hope to get on them early and often!!!

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods!

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Well, looks like I'll be headed out to J-Willeys (My Bro-In-Law) house this evening, gonna hook up the Pop-up and head to Helen in the AM (Gotta Stop off at Wayne Kelly's Taxidermy to pick up my BAMA 8 Point Plaque Mount). 

Meeting with Dana at the GAs Station outside Helen on 75 near the Sautee Nachoochee (Sp.?) Indian Mound and we're gonna head up to Brasstown Bald for Camp!

Black 4Runner is packed, wait'n on Momma to get back from her wekend trip to Helen (with a group of "Mary Kay" girls) - Hey, Ifn Momma ain't Happy - Cooter aint goin hunting!!!

Anyway, with luck my next post will have some Bear Pics in them!!! 

Oh yeah, I did get some meat for the freezer yesterday, got in the stand at 7:00 AM, sat in the cool air then the wind until about 3:45 and that deer that had busted me 4 times during Bow Season, lets just say BOOM!

Take care, be safe and if you see Ol' Cooter drag'n a Bear outta the woods...  Help a Fella out, will yah!

Cooter


----------



## ed'sboy

As of today, Andrew's Cove is still closed. There are 3 bears that have been logged on the sign in sheet at Swallow Creek DNR station, the heaviest at 351 pounds. I saw two bears at Swallow Creek this morning, neither very big. Good luck to all this week.


----------



## kn805

im new to posting but i live about 2 miles from brasstown bald they are plenty of bear around there i saw one last week real close to where your going to camp.if you all need anything just holler.


----------



## Dana Young

KN805
you are welcome to come with us. we should be up there around 3pm today. come by if you get a chance.


----------



## kn805

I mite come by to meet you all this afternoon when i get off work ,they are some hogs around there also i dont get to hunt as much as i like, I have a 3 year old son,just waiting till he gets old enough to go with me.


----------



## Dana Young

I believe we will try to camp on the second road on the right past brasstown bald coming from hwy 75.


----------



## kn805

i will try and make it for a little while.Its starting to rain better bring some tarps and rain gear.


----------



## Dana Young

meeting location for this afternoon has changed to north of helen at robertstown at 2:30 pm cooter is already there waiting at the old bp station where you turn up to unicoi state  park.


----------



## Dana Young

Okay ron and jayrun are on bears today, I saw three yesterday afternoon and missed one running. It's worse than a cow pasture for stepping in manure. If the rain will slack up they should get an opportunity some time today.


----------



## Eshad

Sounds like you guys are having a blast!  Wish I could be there.  I'll just have to stay tuned to the computer.


----------



## Dana Young

Eshad all you have to do is get in the truck and come on.


----------



## Dana Young

Ron is camped at the end of forest service road 292 just past brasstown bald on the right coming from hwy 75 thru hwy 180.


----------



## jayrun

Update.

Ron  and I camped out monday night, and it was rainy and windy all night.

This carried over the next morning but Ron and I decided to hunt anyway, we hit the woods around 7:15 am we were both concerned about jumping up a bear in the dark so we waited for daylight.

After a few wrong turns and humping up the ridges a few times we finally called Dana and he set us straight .

We found our spot on an oak ridge with acorns dropping even in the rain.

I hunted one side of the ridge and Ron hunted the otherside.

I found a suitable tree and climbed it, Ron Hunted from the ground.

On the way up we saw all kinds of scratchings on pine trees about 6 to 8 feet up the trunks.

I did not see any scat but then again I didn't know what to look for.

about 11:45 I was so wet and cold and miserable I climbed down and packed up.

I went to find Ron and we both decided to pack it in for the day.

I saw nothing Ron said he saw a flash of black down in the Mountain Laurel but no shot.

On the way down the mountain I lost an arrow from my quiver so if any one finds a black carbon arrow with green and orange fletches and an eastman broad head  keep it, I just hate wasting money.

Anyhow I had a great time, and learned that I need a back up release in my pack since I left my regular one at home.
I also learned that Rain gear is only good for so long then it becomes soaked too.

Thanks Dana for the directions and the phone numbers, and thanks ron for the shelter, enjoyed talking to ya.

Gotta work today but heading up to Swallow creek Thurs afternoon and friday.

See you guys soon.

Jayrun


----------



## Dana Young

Jayrun 
I might be able to hook up with you thursday or friday afternoon, if you want company give me a call.


----------



## Mac

I have followed bits and pieces of this thread over the months,    Looks like ya'll are having a good time.

A old friend is now into bear hunting and going to some of the same places mentioned.  Might have to give it a try one day soon.

Dana,  I know you can't see a bear sitting on the couch, but does you chances really go down once the rifle seasons open on the FS and WMA land?  Does the bear really get back into the back country?


----------



## Dana Young

Mac It depends on hunting pressure with alot of hunting pressure bears head for thickets but you can still find them ocassionally .


----------



## Mac

Dana Young said:


> Mac It depends on hunting pressure with alot of hunting pressure bears head for thickets but you can still find them ocassionally .



Thanks,  Sounds like, this late in the game,I might be better off, to just wait until next year and scout and get prepared.


----------



## Mac

*Dana I just sent*

a Pm your way.


----------



## Al33

*Hey Dana,*

How many ended up showing for this event? I expect the wet soup was casue for a few to stay home. I'm begginning to think if it ain't raining I ain't bear hunting.


----------



## youdontknowdoya

Iam going to hunt chatt. wma tomorrow,last day to bow hunt.got a mile to 3miles to walk in on closed road depending on where i hunt. Anybody wont to join me I will probable hunt all day or till I kill something.Seen only two deer last monday and couldnt take a shot (to far away 60 yards)stayed all day or to 5:00 pm ,started raining heavy.Hunted 4 times seen bear twice and deer 1 time ,also been seeing a little fresh hog sign; so if you wont to hunt, holler quick,Its hard to find anybody that wonts to walk that far to hunt in the mountains.I wont to start walking in at 6:00 am.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear hunting North Georgia*

Hey All:

Headed to Chicago for business (Works gets in the way of my Hunting!!!), thought I'd throw in a few lines...

First off there were six (6) folks total that particiated - 

Dana Young, Brian Chambers, a friend of his (Did not remember the name), JayRun, My Brother in Law (John Darby) and me.

Dana, thanks for taking the lead as my guide to the wild world of Bear Hunting!  Sorry you missed that Bear you took a poke at!  We'll get it next time.

JayRun, hope you recovered from all of the "Up and Down" the mountain we did working towards that "Bear Pasture" where we got soaked on Tuesday (All morning).

Brian, we I gotta say the hunt at your place on Wednesday along with your hospitality for dinner was fantastic!

I gotta say even though I did not get a bear this trip, a new and exciting sport called Bear Hunting has entered my list of things to do every year.

Although I am a Deer Hunter, now I can add Bear Hunter to the list!

Lets do this again soon, keep the thread alive and I know one of us is gonna get a bear and post a pic soon!

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## Mac

Thanks for the report,

I am going during the Thanksgiving break,  This will be my first trip and am real excited.

Dana has given me some good advice and I am trying to get my gear and gun lined up for the trip.

Also going to work some on getting the old legs ready.


----------



## joboo

All,
I have been following this thread and kicking myself in th butt for not jumping in with you guys and bear hunting for the first time.
Next time yall want to get together and head to bear country, post it so those of us that missed it can join in the fun. Thanks for the updates, it was fun to read.


----------



## ngabearhunter

Sounds like ya'll had a fun trip except for the rain. I had family come down from VA on Tuesday and business to do also. That ruined my chance to hunt. 
How many bears were seen total? Did you find any good feeding sign. 
I'm thinking about hunting the Chatt. WMA on the gun dates coming up in Nov.


----------



## Dana Young

There were four bears saw total. sign everywhere.
my son went back thursday and shot at a big one hit a tree. my grand son killed his first in there yesterday about a 200 lb sow with his newengland arms .223. I did'nt get home until 1 am and had to be at work at 6am. by the way he is only 4 yrs old.


----------



## Mac

Dana Young said:


> There were four bears saw total. sign everywhere.
> my son went back thursday and shot at a big one hit a tree. my grand son killed his first in there yesterday about a 200 lb sow with his newengland arms .223. I did'nt get home until 1 am and had to be at work at 6am. by the way he is only 4 yrs old.



Congrats to your grandson !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed'sboy

Congrats to your grandson Dana. Sorry I didn't link up with you guys, I had two of my boys at Swallow Creek all weekend and we stayed pretty busy. Didn't see any bears but did see a number of does, they disappeared on Saturday (doe day). Weather was horrible for hunting Thursday and Friday am. 
Everyone stay after em.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Now I gotta say this is what hunting is all about!  

Dana, now we know whose gonna fill our shoes!!!

Great to hear that your Grandson got that Bear... 

To me, that's what life is all about; hope to see some pics soon.

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon.

Cooter


----------



## brian chambers

great job dana
 Thats is what its all about!
 teaching the young, a new bear hunting master; seems to me davy killed a bear at age four.
god has blessed you
glad to know you


----------



## Dana Young

heres hunters bear


----------



## brian chambers

thats so cool


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Grand-Dad:

That is a Great Pic of that young hunter with his Bear!

I hope to get out in the Deer woods this weekend.

Sit'n in an airport waiting on a plane back home!!!

Cooter


----------



## gacowboy

Dana, That's a great picture and success story for your grandson! I know you are proud and happy for him.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

What's going on...  Have not gotten deer since opening day of Black Powder Season...  Not for the lack of be'n in the woods...  Missed a doe last weekend (I know - You are NOT suppose to miss...).

Oh well, Dana and Brian - How about a bear hunt the weekend of December 2 and 3 (end of the season - right?). 

The wife is gonna be in Helen, so - Let's Bear Hunt (Gonna be COLD...), we can handle it!   

Any of you "Brave Souls" who can handle the COLD...  Let's do a BEAR HUNT at the end of the season (Why not?).

Let me know...  I will NOT CAMP...  I'll stay in a WARM Hotel in Helen and make the drive in the early AM...  

"Bear hunting in North Georgia" - Let's get a BIG GROUP together and get that BEAR!

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## brian chambers

sounds good cooter


----------



## 60Grit

Marlin_444 said:


> Can anyone suggest a few places on Forestry Land in the Helen/Dahlonega area?
> 
> I plan on getting up for a hunt or two during Modern Firearm Deer Season.


 
I was on a SAR with Lumpkin Cty last year about this time up at the end of Boggs Creek. Go till the road ends at the gates then head up the very steep ridge straight in front of you. That is called Big Ridge, at about 3200 feet. We ran into Bear poop everywhere up there. 

That is a pretty good indicator that you are in the right place !!


----------



## base3448

I think i can make that one, is it gun or bow etc.?? Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunting in North Georgia*

Hey All:

Thanks for the input Scooter1, not sure where our Guides will recommend (Dana and Brian)...

Looks like Brian and Matt (Base3448) are in for the end of the season Bear Hunt!  Have not heard from Dana, hope to soon!

Base3448 - Bring your weapon of Choice, I'll be taking my Marlin 444! Probably gonna "Chilly" so bring your long handles, well probably need them!

I saw a wide 6 pointer yesterday morning at 7:00 AM.  Watched him waltz his was across the powerline - Pretty as You Please...  Could not take a poke at him (Hancock County is QDM - 4 on one side) Kept trying to grow him a 4th on one side...  Maybe he'll grow a couple more next season.

It was a bit windy and a cool drizzle was coming down this afternoon but Crazy Cooter  Dropped his 2nd Butter Ball Doe this afternoon, closed up shop at 4:30, headed to the Box Stand on the Power Line... About 5:15 she walked out and clicked my safety, she spooked and took a run... Boom with Ruger MKII - 300 Win Mag and we have Meat on the gound!

Hope ya'll are having a good season, one more doe for me and I'll shift gears to "Bone Hunter", Momma says "Put the meat in the freezer first".  So, one for my daughter, one for Momma and one for Cooter...  Next one is for me, gonna be out in the stand all day Friday, Saturday and Sunday!  Still looking for Mr. 12 Point; the 8, 9 and 11 are lonely on my wall...

Should pick up my Coyote Pedistal mount this week from Wayne Kelly Taxidermy in Stockbridge... Hope it does not scare the 8, 9 and 11 (Bama, Fred and Spooky - as I call them).

Better close here, gotta get on a plane to Dallas in the AM... There are about 100 folks coming to a seminar to hear me speak... Pretty scary since they are paying 100.00 a piece and ask my Daughter, she says "why"...   

Take care, be safe and we'll see your knees knock'n and teeth chatter'n in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear hunting in North Georgia (12/03 - 04, 2006)*

Hey All:

So, anyone else gonna join us for the Season Ender?

I have not heard from Dana Young, hope to.

So far it's - 

- Brian Chambers
- Base3448
- Cooter

Ya'll come join us, it'll be cold but a chance to take another poke at them!

Hope you Deer Season is going as planned; I put my third Nanny in the freezer this AM.  

Shifting gears to "Horn Hunting" now, heading to Oconee WMA in the AM for their Check In Hunt through 11/18.

Heading to Northport (Tuscaloosa), AL for the Gun Season Opener 11/18 next week.  

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## NEOHIOHUNTER

*Thanksgiving Hunt*

I have my maps of the Chattahoochee WMA, anybody have a suggestion where an "out of stater" (I mean "fellow American/Hunter") would have a chance at a hog or bear? The turkey pen creek drainage looks good on paper but I am not sure on access.


----------



## bohuntr

Sounds fun.  Where is the hunt going to be?  Never hunted bear anything I should know?


----------



## ngabearhunter

Never heard of Turkey Pen Creek on the Chatt WMA, I could be mistaken but it may be on the Chattahoochee National Forest.
Just wondering?


----------



## NEOHIOHUNTER

Hmmm... one map says turkey creek...intersects a road/trail called 52E  1.5 miles (as the crow flys) north of the check-in station...


----------



## brian chambers

the apple orchard road is up that way


----------



## Unicoidawg

I was thinkin the same thing Brian......I've never heard of turkey pen either so I pulled out my maps. Ohiohunter it is a creek that runs under Martin Branch Road down into the gorge to the river.  I can bet ya one thing if ya go off in that hole and kill one your on your own   Martin Branch Road (52E) is a good spot but it gets hit pretty hard.  There are a number of foodplots on that road and most folks sit right on top of them.  Thats ok in bowseason but not during the gun hunt. The further away from a road ya get the better.......easier said than done. 
Unicoidawg


----------



## jinx0760

*NW GA Bears!*

I saw some picks of a #400 lb +/- bear that came off of property in Murray County.  It borders Grassy Mtn. (Cohutta WMA).  The guy was deer hunting and took this bruin witha 30.06 ablut 2 weeks ago!  There seems to be more bear than deer in Cohutta.  This bear is a monster, over head high when strung by the neck to dress!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Brian and Base3448:

I talked with Dana and he suggests we give the place we were at in October another run the weekend of 12/2 -3 (end of Bear Season).

The end of forest service road 292 just past brasstown bald on the right coming from hwy 75 thru hwy 180.

I'll be staying at the Ramada in Helen and making the run in each morning.

I'm in Birmingham on business this week, and will be hunting the "Gun Season" opening weekend (11/18 and 19). 

We'll want to get to the spot at o-dark thirty, let it get a little light and make the trek in.

Hope ya'll are doing well with your Deer Season, I got that 3rd Freezer Stuffer so I am definately shifting gears to "Bone Hunting" now.  

Good luck out there, stay warm and dry - We'll see yah in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## brian chambers

yea cotter
 Sounds good Im bringing a flash light he he. 
That was a good place.
Let me know whats going on.
brian


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Hope everyone has been having a GREAT Hunting Season, I am - still looking for Mr. 12 Points!!!

Just got back last night from Northport, AL (Tuscaloosa County) Alabama's Gun Season Opener.  Spent two days at my Cousins Hunt Camp, saw 13 deer. 

Five Bucks 1. Long Tine Spike with crab claws, hes gonna be a good'n in three years!  2. Six Point - 2 Small, and a 3. Button Buck, 4 & 5 - Two BIG DEER, multiple points, took a shot at last minute of light when I walkwed out of my stand on a hard wood botton and came across a green field past a Box Stand!).  

Sunday had six (6) does walk right in on me while in a Tripod, started to take the lead Nanny since she was a BIG Sway Back and I went to draw my S&W 44 Magnum (Snapped the button) and all heck broke loose!!!  

Blow'n and snort'n all over the place; so much for a first time pistol deer...  Did not really want another Nanny anyway.

Will be getting into Helen 12/1 late evening, plan to meet up with everyone at the Hunt Site in the AM; itsa popular spot so I plan to get there early!  We'll go in at first light, I am trying to get my daughters boyfriend to join us, so here is the crew (others invited) - 

* Base3448 (aka Matt)
* Brian Chambers (aka Flashlight)
* Nick Wolfe (aka My Daughters Boyfriend)
* Marlin 444 (aka Cooter)

Have my Cell, will be staying at the Ramada (too cold to camp) in Helen. 

Take care, be safe and we'll see ya'll on the Mountain Soon!

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444

Hello All:

Bad news, Work gets in teh way of my Hunting - I will noit be able to make the 12/2 -3 hunt...  Got to be out of town... Dag Nabit...

We'll see yah next time!!!

Cooter


----------



## base3448

You are kidding me,   Please don't say that.  For real cooter.


----------



## brian chambers

cotter;
 hope everything is ok, we can still hunt I need my flash light. Wheres that thing at! I bet dana's got it, he he.


----------



## brian chambers

cotter; warwoman is open in jan for bear and deer?


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep...  Gotta put some more time at the Salt Mine...  Headed to Florida of ALL PLACES!!!

I'll have to get up with everyone later... Hope your Deer Season is going well... 

Nothing in Hancock County since my last doe sighting last saturday...  seems like they just got tired of be'in shot at...  seeing a bunch walking the roads in the evening...  One my daughter two nights ago (PUT A BIG OL DENT IN THE SIDE OF THE TUNDRA!!!).

Any who... Could'a beeen worse!

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!!!

Cooter


----------



## Mac

Bear Sign from my first hunt

A tree a boar used to mark his territory,  about 8 feet high, there was some more tree with claw marks.







Some fresh tracks


----------



## base3448

sweet pictures, did you ever see him????   Maybe you can put up a trail cam and get a picture of that monster.  Sweet nice photos


----------



## Mac

I saw no bear,  I wish I had taken my camera up for the hunt, but it is to far from where I live to check a camera


----------



## Festus

Nice pics Mac.   With paws and marks that size I'd hope to see him before he saw me...


----------



## Mac

I hear you,  I heard a couple times something walking in the thick stuff,  Man my heart would really pound and it was not buck fever.


----------



## brian chambers

hey folks;
 swallow creek and lake burton are about to open for buck,bear and hog?


----------



## Cowboy

All I want is to get some meat and Bear head or large deer sin..meat come free with it
So..if very nice people would give directions I'll head up that way and if you would like me to join I would be very happy, I just love to listen to tecniques why this, where did you aim, stand palement.
wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty I'll even tell acouple of my war stories rm Iraq in 05 with you.
I killed alot of them but something in we cant stuff Hadji'
go figure. It like me deer hunting with the deer carring a .223


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear (HOG) Hunting in North Georgia*

Hey All:

Ol Cooter is stuck in Virginia (Well DC now), me and the old lady are in town for my company Christmas Party (Gets in the way of my hunting!!!).

I been running through the Hunting Regs and have found a number of opportunities to hunt HOGS in North Georgia in Jan., Feb., March, June and Aug.

Maybe we can get together on one of those hunts???  Anyone interested???  We'll start a new Thread "Hunting HOGS in North Georgia"!!!

I hope your Deer Seasons went well, I put 4 in the freezer (three smooth top Nanny's and a small 7 point).  They came on 10/14 Muzzle Loader opening day, 11/7, 11/10 and the 7 on 12/2... 

Hard to believe that Deer Season is almost over, but I plan to be in the woods the next three weekends! 

Going to Alabama (Northport) for the week on January 1 - 7 for the RUT...  Hope to get a BIGGUN there.

Ya'll be safe and have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! 

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444

*HOG hunting in North Georgia*

Hey All:

We're gonna get together for the Pine Log Hog Hunt - Jan. 12 - 14 (Come and join in)

Go here:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=89483

I have decided to rest up (take off and hunt) 12/26 - 01/07 (12/26 - 31 hunting in Hancock County, 01/01 - 7 in Northport AL).

Hope to hit the RUT in Alabama, got a nice 8 point last year chasn a doe...  

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Well Deer Season is over, what are ya'll up to.

I am in full "WORK MODE" now, gotta get it while I can til next season...  Maybe play a little golf and fish some.

Been tinkering with my gun collection (well just about swapped and sold the whole thing, will have by the end of February!).

Went Back to a 50 Cal. Muzzleloader, to use a 300 WSM for Deer, even got a Fred Bear bow for bow season...  But I will be doing some Hog Hunting through the summer, probably in South Georgia.

I am not gonna re-up with my hunt club in Hancock, so I'll be Free Hunting at WMA's and Forestry Land.  Let's make sure we hook up this coming season!

Especially a number of BEAR HUNT's...  I want to Bow, Black Powder and Modern Gun hunt them one weekend each!

I got a nice .243 and plan to do some Coyote Hunting, so let me know if you all are up for that!!!

I ended up with plenty of meat in the freezer this year, no trophys unless you count a small 7 point I got on December 2nd...  My last deer of the season...

Drop me a line soon, let's keep in touch!!! 

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444

Ok All:

Check'n back in...

I plan on hunting the Mountains til I get a Bear this season... 

Let's get back together soon!

Marlin 444


----------



## base3448

Cooter, I am in.  I will be on the chatt during archery season.  I saw alot of bear sign and had a great time, got a video of one excellent.  I will gun hunt with you all.

Bear Video!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDjCpAthvmA


----------



## Marlin_444

Well Alright Base!!!

I better get my "Stick-N-String" out, tune it up and get to practicing!!!

Changing my whole approach this season, going to "Free Hunt" all public land all this season!!!

I told the wife that I plan on hitting the Mountains till I get a Bear this Year!!!

Bumping into a number of folks wanting to get up there too, so let's make it happen!!!

Marlin 444


----------



## base3448

Cooter, have you heard from Dana or ngabearhunter lately??????   Where are u????


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Base:

Nope, alls been quiet... 

I did communicate with Brian Chambers a while back, he was looking for a 30" Marlin Bolt Action Goose Gun I had a line on...

Hope to hear from them soon.  I'll drop'em a line and we can start the thread going again!!!

I have the e-mail addresses for them.


----------



## gunsbillygun

ok, new guy here, ive been hunting for the past 4-5 years at turners corner off 129, for bear, no luck, any body have any pointers, or new place  to hunt i would love some company, (wife dont let me go by my self). and the one guy who went with me last time didnt want to get off the trail too far and only wanted to hunt for a couple of hours, then he wanted to go home the 2nd day, i want a bear,  i need help, SOMEBODY PLEEEEAAASSSSEEE  HELP ME. lol


----------



## base3448

Welcome, trust me this is the thread to be in,  It gets really good and alot more posts as the season comes closer,  I don't know it all and i have learned alot from the guys on here but my wife is the same way, she hates for me to go alone I am planning on a trip opening archery weekend, hunt, camp and sleep in the chatt national forest.  Last year it took me 3 hours to walk back to my spot on foot.  Straight up.  PM me and we will talk, I plan on scouting the end of June and start looking really hard July/august


----------



## Bowman#3

My dad and I saw a bear up on wildcat on Saturday when we were looking of some hog sign. It was a nice one about 200lbs. I rounded the corner and there it was scared the fool out of me. We were no more then 20 steps from the bear.


----------



## Marlin_444

Base, Gunsbillygun and Bowman #3:

Well now, it's official we've got this thang roll'n again!!!

Base, you are right; the more the merrier...  Gunsbillygun, got a "Hot Spot" (holding it for us)...  Camper will be ready to rock, bows'll be packed and ready to "Thump a Bigg'un"...

Base knows a spot -r- 2, and we'll look to Dana Young to put us on (Where are you Dana!!! - you gotta be back at the thread, hope you and Brian Chambers are well!!!).

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon!

Base, buzz me; "Hog Hunt in South Georgia - July 4th weekend..."

Marlin 444


----------



## base3448

Cooter, I am getting excited, I will give you a call about july 4th Hog/Dog!!!!!!!!!!!  I am doing alot of research on bear life style and reading up on calling and bear scents and attractants.  I am planning on getting alot of video this year of bears, like the link in (YOU TUBE) see thread  number ###331.


----------



## gunsbillygun

dang im chawing at the bit already,


----------



## base3448

Watch this till the end 7minutes,  what would you do with a bow???????????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZnsL7-UdGc


----------



## gunsbillygun

Hummm.,  i could think of something i might be doing involuntarily,  and yes it has something to do with  canging my cloths later. LOL


----------



## Marlin_444

Guess I'd better either - 

1. Empty my quiver, or 
2. Run like the wind!!!

How about you???

Marlin 444


----------



## base3448

Well the experts says to play dead???????????????? I find that very hard to do.  I think i would pray??????


----------



## gunsbillygun

AMEN


----------



## Dana Young

Guys,
I'm thinking about guiding for pay this year but, I'll still be around to help y'all out if I can, I might even go with y'all if I can.
Dana


----------



## Marlin_444

Trying to get to the Gwinnett Gun Show tomorrow - 

Call me!

Marlin 444 

Aka Ron Crowe 678/644-5533


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> Guys,
> I'm thinking about guiding for pay this year but, I'll still be around to help y'all out if I can, I might even go with y'all if I can.
> Dana



Hey Danna:

Contact me about a quote to guide, you put me on'em last year Brother and I am GAME!!!

Marlin 444


----------



## base3448

Can't make the gun show, sorry.  I have to stay will little mama this weekend.  Its called  """"OUR TIME""""  but there will be other days.  I think we may go to river street and get a room and hang out, eat alittle and put a little fire in the the BBQ Pit.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Base:

Gotcha on the My Time... We have two anniveraries This May is 25 Years we've been together... July 18 make 20 year married...  

Believe me Brother, I gotcha on the "My Time"...  

Enjoy the time together and we'll catch-yah on the Flip Side (Pig Pop'n coming up soon).

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon!

Marlin 444


----------



## gunsbillygun

im game for some scouting,  im looking foward to meeting with yaw. just let me know when and were, and what i need to bring. i cant take much more of this wating around stuff, ant it hunting season yet. no , how about now, no dang. im ready now. lol


----------



## Dana Young

Hey guys,
Saw the first bear of the year late yesterday evening in Unicoi Gap, looked to be a good bear it was walking along the side of the road behind the gaurd rail on the down hill side and its back was about 4 or 5 inches above the guard rail. I am five feet 11 inches so that would make it just above mid thigh on me which if it is fat would make it go around 3to400 lbs. I'll keep you posted on the bear sightings. marlin 444 I'll let you have a crack or to at the brasstown bald bears but hey alls fair in war and bear hunting. I am working on getting the necessacary permits to legeally guide on forest service lands, my son and I will be offering a couple different packages including quality video of your hunt.


----------



## base3448

Thats right, the thread is getting started again.  Good to see you back Dana, thought we lost you for a minute thanks for the help, and insight last year.  

I to am offering a package, 
Package "A"     I will take you up 2 1/2 hours, straight up for free.  Free of charge!!!!!!!!!!!  But you have to drag my bear down for free!!!!!!!!!!!

Package "B"    I will take you up 2 1/2 hours, straight up for free.  Free of charge!!!!!!!!!! But you have to clean and drag my or your bear down for free!!!!!!!! Plus you have to bring the sandwhiches.  lol


----------



## Dana Young

Base 3448
heres a package for you if you will get together with me I might be able to show you an easier way to where you are hunting for free.


----------



## base3448

I for one heard that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I tell you guys,  I have learned so much last year, and had a great time when I came up.  I will say this """I will never know it all when it comes to bear hunting""""""""  Between Dana, Brian and Nagabearhunter.  I learned alot.   I hope one day to pass on what i learned.  

Fun thing is I got up in the mountains, but never thought how to get the thing out?????????  LOL on me!!!!!!!!!

I think thats when you get on the cell phone or send smoke signals and say Help, Help and Help


----------



## gunsbillygun

how hard could it be to move 400lbs by yo self.up and down a mountain.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunting in North Georgia*

Hey All:

Dana is "The Man"...  Hard part is not the Down Hill, it's the Up Hill!!!

Marlin 444


----------



## choctawlb

Sounds like ya'll are having way too much fun. I am interested in bear hunting and have never done it before. If I hunt it will be with a 50. caliber flintlock rifle. I sure would be interested in some advice and know how on where to hunt and how to be at least somewhat successful.
Ken


----------



## base3448

Brother, you are in the right spot,   I do believe that Marlin 444 is a smoke pole type of guy.    I do alittle archery bear here and there, but just read back throughout the thread and I have been asking all kinds of questions,  I think  Chambers, Dana and norhga bear hunter could file me on their TAXES..   I am planning on heading up to the Chatt WMA  for a weekend here and there in June, July, Aug and then Sept. I can only go a saturday here and there its 5 hour drive for me.  And I must have ":Mama time" or I will be in trouble.

You are more then welcome to come and walk, bring a sandwhich and water and we will hit the mtns.  I want to scout out some areas that I didnt last year.  I think gunsBilly is coming.


----------



## Scoutman

I"ve got a bear question for you guys, what are bears doing this time of year, where do they hang out? I would assume cubs are out with mom by now and the boars are defining territorys. When should I seriously start looking around? I have a spot near Helen that looks promising and will probably go up there next month and shrub my trail up the mountain. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Dana Young

BEARS ARE DOING WHAT THEY ALWAYS DO THEY ARE EATING. 
the best time to look for a hunting area is late august early sept thats when they will be in the general area they will be in during bow season  eating the same foods. all this will change as the food sources change so scouting for bears is an all season job. Bears will move because of food changes, hunting pressure and other causes so don't plan to hunt the same areas all year long be adaptable.


----------



## choctawlb

Base 3448
    I would definently like to hook up with ya'll this fall.  I live in South Georgia, about 40 miles below Macon, so it's a haul for me up to North Georgia also.Got a big canvas tent with wood heater that will sleep several folks that I could haul up that way to hunt.  I've reverted to hunting with flintlocks and self bows, cane arrows, and flint heads over the past few years. This will be my first year with archery equipment I've made all myself. Got a .50 cal flintlock rifle, and now a .75 cal smoothbore musket I will be hunting with as well. Shoot maybe we could trade some hog hunting for some pig hunting. I got a few WMA's around me that are eat up with hogs.
Ken


----------



## base3448

Sounds good, send me a PM and we will get up together and do some scouting.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Thanks Dana - You know what's goin on with them Bears!

Choctawlb & Base3448 - Sounds like we might need to make a run up soon!  Maybe we need to get down south of Macon and (I know it's corny, but) get some Bacon!!!

I'd like to dust off the ol'Muzzle Stuffer and get out and get a porker too!!!

Take care, be safe and we'll see ya'll in the woods soon!

Marlin 444


----------



## gunsbillygun

oh yea im coming, you can bet your bottom doller on that, just let me know when and well get together,


----------



## choctawlb

Base 3448
PM sent
Ken


----------



## Scoutman

Thanks for info, I'll keep asking questions as the season nears. I'll be in Colorado elk hunting labor day week, so that is a good warm up for N.Ga bear hunting. Thanks again!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Got my Mini-Bear Popper - Shoots the same Lead as my Bear Rifle (444 Marlin) today (in my avatar pic), gonna chop it back from 10" to 6.5", port it and chnage to a "Ruger Style" black Micarta Grip!!!  

Can't wait to cut a tree down with it tomorrow!  Wonder how many shots it'll take... 1-2-3???

Marlin 444


----------



## JNG

Keep all the tips and wisdom coming!  I'm looking forward to taking my 45/70 after bruin this fall, and I need all the knowledge I can get my hands on.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey JNG:

Alright, another BIG BORE Hunter!

The More the Merrier!!!

Welcome aboard the thread


----------



## Eddy M.

Hey!! don't forget me the photo is a 18" ported 450 Marlin Encore, and I also have a 20" unported 460S&W Encore which on do you think would be best-- both hurt on the shooters end


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Eddie:

You know you are the MAIN MAN when it comes to BIG BORE shoot'n... 

A .450 or .460 will put the X's across the eyes of some POLE AXED Urus Americanus 

(Black Bear)!!!

I bet Base would take this on!!!  Know I would...


----------



## Eddy M.

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Eddie:
> 
> You know you are the MAIN MAN when it comes to BIG BORE shoot'n... watch it now there is lightning in N. Ga, tonight and even a little white lie might make you a target    -- I forgot I also have a 15" 460S&W encore pistol I have yet to shoot - that should get my attention right quick


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Eddy:

So many barrels, so little time... Remember we are talk'n BEAR hunting  Big Ole Bores (CHUNKY LEAD) will drop'm... 

How quick can someone crack a TC and re-load-N-Fire???  I know, I am right there since its all about shot placement...

It'd be intrest'n to get to the range and pop-a-few out there (Maybe you can bring that .450 & .460 so I can hurt myself)

Oh and I am in Kentucky today....  Work gets in the way of my Goof'n off and Deer / Bear / Hog HUNT'N...

Don't git me wrong...  I know some folks who use a single shot 12 Gauge while shoot'n doubles at skeet shoots  (itzamaz'n)!!!  Heck, I've owned & shot a TC in 300 Win Mag...


----------



## Eddy M.

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Eddy:
> 
> So many barrels, so little time... Remember we are talk'n BEAR hunting  Big Ole Bores (CHUNKY LEAD) will drop'm...
> 
> How quick can someone crack a TC and re-load-N-Fire???  I know, I am right there since its all about shot placement...
> 
> It'd be intrest'n to get to the range and pop-a-few out there (Maybe you can bring that .450 & .460 so I can hurt myself)
> 
> Oh and I am in Kentucky today....  Work gets in the way of my Goof'n off and Deer / Bear / Hog HUNT'N...
> 
> Don't git me wrong...  I know some folks who use a single shot 12 Gauge while shoot'n doubles at skeet shoots  (itzamaz'n)!!!  Heck, I've owned & shot a TC in 300 Win Mag...



we could try and get together and shoot sometime, lets talk


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Eddy:

Sounds good,   on to the Bear Hunt!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Talked to Brian today, seems there is a Big'un running around up his way...

Dana Young had a spell recently, but was out fishing this past weekend! 

Ya'll get to post'n on scouting and reports...

I gotta get up to the Mountain soon... Let's see what we can do to pull a scouting weekend together!


----------



## gunsbillygun

im ready when yaw are, ill be tring to take one with my little s&w 29 44 mag, but i guess its better tham a 9mm. lol


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunting in North Geogia*

Hey All:

Here is my plan - Opening week of Gun Season I plan on getting up to North Georgia (Brass Town Bald) and Bear Hunt.

Let's make our plans now...  I am on vacation all week.

I'll make a trip up in the next cpuple months for some "Scout'n - N- Arrow Fling'n"...  

Take care and Have a Good One!


----------



## Marlin_444

Anyone...

Have a Good One!


----------



## base3448

Here we Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunting in North Georgia*

Hey All:

Dang Son, that MUST be some Hungry Bear goin after the Bird Feeder...

Yep, Bow'n - Smoke-Pole'n and or Modern, I am up for it...

Let's git out there!!!

Have a Good One.


----------



## Dana Young

Saw The third bear of the year this evening


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunting in North Georgia*

Hey All:

So, Dana is this early to be seeing so many Bears...  Seems to me it is; but I am not the X-Spert that you are.

Have a Good One!


----------



## Dana Young

pretty early


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Mr. Dana:

Sooo... Lack of food in the woods, on the mountains driving them early - you expect?

Please tell ol'Brian I say hey!!!

Have a Good One!


----------



## Dana Young

Combination of things not enough food and two many bears.


----------



## base3448

more pictures to come,  i am going to put out a trail cam and hopefully get some good video footage.   its on opening day


----------



## gunsbillygun

ok, im going crazy, time to get out the house and in the woods yet? i just had surgery on my right elbow, ive been putting it off a couple of years, so i fegur i would go ahead and do it before hunting season so it would he heald up enough to do some tree climbing, and triger pulling. come season. i think its good enough to get out the tree spikes and do a dry run. and shure enough im good to go. just holler and ill come a running.


----------



## youdontknowdoya

*bear picture on chattahoochee*

thought yall might enjoy seeing a bear,cub is in left hand corner.taking last fall while bow hunting.ill see if i can post the one i killed last year too.Gun killed 170 pound boar.


----------



## base3448

Sweet pictures, thats awesome!!!!!!!!!!, I would of loved to be in the tree when mama and cubby came in that close.  Did they scent you????????


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Time to put a role call together and firm up a plan.

The week of Gun opener is my plan to get up to the mountains for a Bear Hunt.

We need to line up a - 

- Bow Hunt, 

- Black Powder and 

- Gun

So who is game and good to get things lined up?

Probably bring the Pop-up so I'll have some space for a couple guys...  

Gapacman (Rick is already to be placed on a e-mail list)...

Who else wants in, let me know...

The Fred Bear Bow is tuned, sighted and well practiced already - How Bout You!!!

Have a Good One.


----------



## gunsbillygun

im in,
gunsbillygun@yahoo.


----------



## Spooner

Thanks for the Bear stories. After reading this entire thread I got so fired up I went scouting in the rain this mornng. Didn't see anything in the woods but I was riding around after the rain quit and saw a small bear on the side of the road. Keep the stories coming.


----------



## Eddy M.

what kind of sights are you using on your bear / hog style gun ? right now my Encore in 450 Marlin is wearing a 1.5X4.5 X 20  scope with center dot lighted red as needed. so far I haven't changed from open sights on either the 20" 460S&W carbine ,or the 15"460S&W pistol barrel but I am looking at changing them both.  eddy


----------



## Eddy M.

NO SUGGESTIONS???????????????????????????????????


----------



## gunsbillygun

im hunting with a S&W 629 w/ 8 1/2 brl , and i use open iron sights. only shooting out to 50 yards or so .


----------



## Eddy M.

I was thinking open sights might be best but as I get older scopes / dot sights are faster for these old eyes eddy


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunt'n NGA*

Hey All:

Bow:  

Either the PSE Viper X Bow or Bear Buckmaster, 125 Grain Magnus Stinger 4 Blade  

- Sadly due to regs -> No Side Arm...

Black Powder:  

Traditions XLT .50 Cal,  Nickel Ported 28" Bbl.  

- Side Arm - 1851 Confederate Navy .44 Cal 7.5" Bbl 

Modern Gun:  

Either using Iron, Ghost Rings or Red Dot on the Marlin (444P or 1895GS ).  

- Side Arm to be the Taurus 44 Mag (Yep workin on it gapacman!) 8 3/8 bbl.

How about you...

Have a Good One!


----------



## Dana Young

All bears on the chsattahoochee national forest have mysterieously dyed. I don't know what happened they all seemed to have got lead poisoning or some sort of hemmoriaging disease. there are none left at all as of yesterday afternoon. sorry about yall's plansiguess you will have to hunt hogs since there are no deers or bears left in the mtns.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunt'n in NGA*

Hey Dana:

Well you dun gon'n dunit...  You dun kilt all them Bars...  

Guess we'll have to jus go and try our luck in them hills...

Hope'n you'll come sit a spell with us, after we drag a few out

Some of these boys are Fired up and I am gett'n thataway myself!

We only got out that one time last year, danged if we did'nt almost loose two fellas (You know what I'am talkin bout)!

It's a good idea to have more than just a cigarette light on yah on the Mountain, in the woods and waaaaaaay after dark

Tell ol'Brian we'll make sure and include him on the list of Elite Mountain Men for this years hunting festivities...

Anyway, hoep you and yours are doin well...  Look'n like you are gonna fill your out-fittin quoto; good luck with that.

Take care, be safe; have a Good'n and we'll see yah in the woods soon!


----------



## Dana Young

There might be one or two that aint never been kilt left up there but I doubt it.


----------



## Deadeye351

*Lookin*

Lookin for somone  that  has bought dogs from Scott Cain  in  Dahlonega in  the past. Loved my little mountian  Dog .


----------



## ed'sboy

I posted some ideas on the traditional forum about opening weekend. Figured we could get together at our cabin next to Swallow Creek after Saturday evening's hunt and throw some stuff on the grill. 
Good friend of mine with the DNR ran bear lines this July and said they identified some that were probably 400+ pounds. As Dana said earlier they probably are all dead by now from that strange disease.
Let me know if anybody is interested in opening weekend get together (bow). If the river rises and you want to fish I can put you on a private portion of the Hiawasse for some nice trout as well. Let me know early on, I can only put a few on at a time. 1st come 1st served.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

Ed's Boy put me down for a slot...  I am slated to be in Hilton Head on Friday night (Dang if work don't get in the way of my Hunt'n...).

Trouble with "Opening Day" is it tends to remind me of "Amatuer (Caint Spel Neither) Day"...  I like to Kick Off the following week, but; that's jus me...

Don't know if you have heard from any of the other Good Ole Boys like Brian Chambers, Dana Young and or Base3448? 

I am gonna Chunk Out an e-mail out to them all to see if we can meet up.

Could be a wild time in the Mountains this year...  Some Grumpy ol'Hungry Bears...

Have a Good'n...


----------



## Jighead

*Bears everywhere*

A White County deputy ran over one last week just south of Cleveland,and last Wed. I had one run out in front of me at the Dollar General here in Cleveland.This was 1:30 in the afternoon.The north bound car was almost decorated with a bear rug.This time last year I had a huge bear come up in my back yard.For some reason they start roaming this time of year.I probably seen 8-9 bears last August between scouting and just riding WMA roads.


----------



## Bowman#3

I will be hunting around Hiawassee opening day
I'll let yall know if I do any good


----------



## bucky

The regs have changed for north georgia this year,You have to take the skull and hide to gainesville with in three days of kill and they will tag it for you there.


----------



## Dana Young

Bears were active this afternoon saw 2 different ones


----------



## Charl

A picture of one that has been coming around past couple weeks, eating all my corn and not sharing with the deer.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Cooter is a scratch*

Hey Edsboy:

Not gonna make it up on the Bow opener...


Tryin to get up the follrn week.

Have a Good'n!

Ron


----------



## ngabearhunter

*Track- Anybody know what kind?????*

Found these Friday morning after a night rain in Habersham County.
Reckon what they are? 

Sorry the pics are so big, anybody know how to fix it?


----------



## Dana Young

looks like pooh bear to me


----------



## Jighead

i'm not gonna have to go to the higher elevations to hunt. I had one drag all my trash out last night from our container for trash pickup.The neighbors said they have seen him and he looks about 300 to 350 lbs. Just curious, will hunting over my trash be considered hunting over bait. Just kidding on the last statement.


----------



## ngabearhunter

That track does look small in the pic, but it was a nice set of tracks...not the biggest I've seen but certainly from a shooter bear in my book (anything over 150).


----------



## youdontknowdoya

This is a small bear I photografted on Chatt.WMA about two weeks ago. Seen two other bears=Sow and cub on same day.This bear was wondering around camp ground.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Time to line up a hunt...*

Ok Guys, let's put our calendars together for a Bow... Then Muzzle and then Rifle Bear Hunt...

Yes, Dana; we'll take you along too!!!

Have a Good One...


----------



## sfoxwoody

I checked-in at Cohuta WMA last friday and there were 18 bear signed out at that one check station so far! And my buddy killed one up there yesterday on the Ellijay side.


----------



## DeltaHalo

Rich Mtn. WMA has a very good population as well.
There is alot of land on the Gilmer side to hunt that should not be too busy with hunters. I'll be there


----------



## k_g_b

Marlin_444 said:


> Ok Guys, let's put our calendars together for a Bow... Then Muzzle and then Rifle Bear Hunt...
> 
> Yes, Dana; we'll take you along too!!!
> 
> Have a Good One...





Yall got anything together on this. I would like to go bear hunting this year.


----------



## xhunterx

cohutta first firearm hunt ended last night, at the holly creek check station there has been 23 bears, 3 hogs and 1 8pt. buck checked out. my son took his first bear there last night, shot it just before 7 pm, took 5 of us 4 hours to drag out. bear was aged at approx 5 yrs old, dressed weight was 230.  it felt more like 750 lb by the time it got thrown on the truck.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunting in North Georgia*



xhunterx said:


> cohutta first firearm hunt ended last night, at the holly creek check station there has been 23 bears, 3 hogs and 1 8pt. buck checked out. my son took his first bear there last night, shot it just before 7 pm, took 5 of us 4 hours to drag out. bear was aged at approx 5 yrs old, dressed weight was 230.  it felt more like 750 lb by the time it got thrown on the truck.



Alright!

N I C E Bear!

I am gonna do a Roll Call on who is gonna head out nextv week!

Have a good one!


----------



## JNG

Marlin_444 said:


> Alright!
> 
> N I C E Bear!
> 
> I am gonna do a Roll Call on who is gonna head out nextv week!
> 
> Have a good one!



I'm in.  Just tell me when and where!


----------



## Eddy M.




----------



## bullrider

Ok Marlin_444 I'm In If You Are Going Next Weekend Talked To The Wife And Told Her I Want In Earlyer This Year I'm Still Going In Nov But It Will Be For Deer And Bear If I Don't Get One Before And If Any Safe Hunter Want To Go With Me In Nov. Just Pm Me And I'll Give You My Info


----------



## Marlin_444

Ok ya'll after much hemmin & haw'in... 

I am on vacation this week, got some meat for the freezer last day of muzzle stuffer... 

bullrider has got me fired up to head to the mountains... 

So fired up I took a pass on a trophy Armadilla!

Lets hook up at the shut down BP station outside of Helen around Noon to 1:00 PM on Friday... 

Dana Young, give  me a call (you have a PM) if you are available come join us, we will be hunting the highest point in the state of Georgia!

I am gonna bring my Brother-in-laws Pop up, sleeps 3; bring your ear plugs... Momma says I snore, but it don't bother me none!

PM me if you can make it, I'll send you my Cell #. 

I am hunting my club all day today, but plan on heading to the house this evening for some Momma time, then headedback to camp Monday afternoon (Dental  Appointment - YUK).

Now I gotta decide - 444 Marlin or 300 Win Mag Browning?

Yee Haaaaaaa!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All:

JNG and bullrider are confirmed for this weekend!

PM me and let me know!

Ron


----------



## k_g_b

My dad just went to the hospital so I doubt I'll make it.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Hunting NG*

bullrider can't make it.

10-4 on the Family Matter... 

Nick, my daughters boyfriend & his Pap are joining us!

See ya'll on the mountain!


----------



## DAN McDuffie

Marlin, if you locate the land off of the wma on Highway 75 between Helen and the top of the mountain you can have some good luck at a bear. getting up the side of the mountain is a little on the tough side but if you do harvest a bear just get it started down hill and i promise it will outrun you. Good luck


----------



## bullrider

roll call for a bear hunt n.of helen for the 20th to the 27th who is in i could not get off work on marlins hunt but i do know so any body wants to go that is a safe hunter pm me or call me at (478)288-7916 lets get some bear ho ya dana please call me


----------



## bullrider

ttt


----------



## bullrider

bump


----------



## ed'sboy

Bullrider, this weekend Swallow Creek is open for bear and I'll be there. I'm hunting Fri evening through Sunday evening but I do have to leave Sat for a bit for a basketball game, hopefully it is in the middle of the day.


----------



## bullrider

GOOD LUCK I DRIVE TRUCK FOR A LIVING SO MY TIME IS 20TH THRU 27 I'LL BE UP THEN BUT GOOD LUCK


----------



## Dana Young

Bull rider the chattahoochie wma will be open that week get high in the acorns and you should find bear.


----------



## bullrider

I Can't Thank You Enuf Dana It Was Geat To Meet You And I Leared So Much Had A Great Time Thanks Dana


----------



## raynman

Anyone know what the bears are up to these days...food sources, elevation..? Heard some reports that they are still looking for those white oaks in the higher elevations and also heard that the drought has depleted their food sources and forced them down the mountains and toward the towns. Any clues.....? Also, we're going up to Cohutta WMA this weekend for the first time....any suggestions on where to start looking?


----------



## bullrider

PM SENT


----------



## mbhawkins123

going on the cohutta wma hunt sat and sunday..
taking a buddy from south ga who has never got to hunt the mtns...i wanna try to put him on a bear but ive scouted several time the past few weeks and cant find the acorns...any one know if theres still enuff out there , or are they feeding on other stuff


----------



## Dana Young

hunt high and you will find the acorns above 2600 ft.


----------



## Publicdreamer1

is anybody going on the 5th-8th hunt at chattahoochee wma?


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains

*North Georgia Bear*

Not in that area! But all around the Fort Mountain Area of Gilmer and Murray counties. I see at least 3 huge bear every week in my stands. There are ALOT of black bear in that area. Sould be real good for you!


----------



## Marlin_444

*It's not too soon to plan now!*

Hey All:

Got them Mid-Summer wanna go hunting blues???

Hot Dang Son, I do!!!

Let's start a new Bear Hunting Thread... 

I was looking at the Black Powder Season for Georgia and out of the "Clear blue sky" I got a PM from someone asking to go Bear Hunting!!!

Black Powder Season opening weekend!

Start planning now!

Ron


----------



## Joe r

Torupduck said:


> There are bear in dawson forest.  Can you eat bear?


YES!!! ITS GOOOOOD


----------



## Joe r

toddboucher said:


> Can you take bear on private land? I was told only public


YES YOU CAN TAKE BEAR ON PRIVATE LAND, IF ITS OPEN IN THAT CO.


----------



## falcon

*Help*

I may try to do a little bear hunting for the first time. This one has been showing up at my deer feeder. Any advice for a newbie ?


----------



## DeltaHalo

falcon said:


> I may try to do a little bear hunting for the first time. This one has been showing up at my deer feeder. Any advice for a newbie ?



Don't go in until after daylight jk


----------



## JohnK3

falcon said:


> I may try to do a little bear hunting for the first time. This one has been showing up at my deer feeder. Any advice for a newbie ?


Yeah, buy a new feeder.


----------



## Marlin_444

Oh yeah...  Shot placement...

Ron


----------

